# Starwood Has Won [Unilateral II Changes] [merged]



## barndweller (Aug 25, 2009)

I just spent 90 minutes on the phone. I worked my way from Veronica to Nicki and then up to a problem resolution guy Nick. He says they have implimented a new system that will make the process easier and smoother. *What it really does is guarantee that Starwood controls all deposits at II. *Here's the bottom line for non-network owners...

In order to search beyond 12 months you must call Starwood and tell them you want to search with your unit. They will assign you a code that represents your reserved week and you then have the ability to search for 2 years out. You have released your assigned week to Starwood. He assured me that if you don't exchange then you can take your week back at any time. (Do we believe that?)He also said that trade power will not be affected. I told him that I believe that Starwood has taken over my weeks without my permission and that this is a legal issue. I will be writing to the attorney general of Arizona.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

barndweller said:


> I just spent 90 minutes on the phone. I worked my way from Veronica to Nicki and then up to a problem resolution guy Nick. He says they have implimented a new system that will make the process easier and smoother. *What it really does is guarantee that Starwood controls all deposits at II. *Here's the bottom line for non-network owners...
> 
> In order to search beyond 12 months you must call Starwood and tell them you want to search with your unit. They will assign you a code that represents your reserved week and you then have the ability to search for 2 years out. You have released your assigned week to Starwood. He assured me that if you don't exchange then you can take your week back at any time. (Do we believe that?)He also said that trade power will not be affected. I told him that I believe that Starwood has taken over my weeks without my permission and that this is a legal issue. I will be writing to the attorney general of Arizona.



Okay what's the deal if you want to deposit your week for a given use year?

I know a lot of non-SVN owners use to trade, so we'll probably deposit anyway. 

 Are we back to begging for a good week?


----------



## barndweller (Aug 25, 2009)

He said you must call Starwood to deposit and they will do it for you with a value equivalent to your unit (?). You do not choose a week. If you have a reserved week already, you must call to get that code thing and relinquish your week to Starwood in order to deposit.

If you want to deposit or search with next years week (2010) you can search with the 2009 week listed. If you exchange online, Starwood will use your next year week as your exchange (which they will pick) even though it isn't showing in your account. Or if you want to search with next year's week beyond 12 months you must call & get that code thingie in order to do so. Sure sounds a lot simpler than before, huh?!!  

Any way you look at it, Starwood now controls what is deposited at II by non-Starwood Network owners. They didn't do this to make it easier for us, that is for sure. They did it to have full control.

So far trade power doesn't seem to be an issue but I am unsure how it will all shake out. It appears that your reserved week will have little to no bearing on future exchanges at II. We are back to square one since Starwood is now in full control.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

barndweller said:


> He said you must call Starwood to deposit and they will do it for you with a value equivalent to your unit (?). You do not choose a week. If you have a reserved week already, you must call to get that code thing and relinquish your week to Starwood in order to deposit.
> 
> If you want to deposit or search with next years week (2010) you can search with the 2009 week listed. If you exchange online, Starwood will use your next year week as your exchange (which they will pick) even though it isn't showing in your account. Or if you want to search with next year's week beyond 12 months you must call & get that code thingie in order to do so. Sure sounds a lot simpler than before, huh?!!
> 
> ...




Well do you know what we shoud do?   

Form our own private exchange group, like Ownertrades(Marriott) owners have. 

 DeniseM will jump in and remind us of the TUG direct trade site.


Or they are going to let all of us join SVN. HA-HA


----------



## ginsun88 (Aug 25, 2009)

What if we want to 'Request First?'


----------



## barndweller (Aug 25, 2009)

Request first is easy...just hit the request button that is there. All 3 people I talked to kept referring to points. I kept saying I don't own points. I think Starwood has actually assigned us a value in points somehow. Your ownership has a point value and that determines what you can pull. When your request is matched, Starwood gives II a week of appropriate value, I think.

A lot of what I'm saying is speculation. Although, Nick tried to reassure me that it was a much easier system, I am not convinced.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 25, 2009)

> Or they are going to let all of us join SVN. HA-HA



I was asked several times during the 90 minutes if I wanted to join the network. 

I also got "I'm sorry" about 12 times. Starwood doesn't care what we non-network owners want, they wanted control of our deposits and they now have it.

I'm taking my units to SFX and TPI. If I can get a guarantee in writing that my reserved week is still mine, I may try the search code thingy and see what I can see before I abandon all hope.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

barndweller said:


> I was asked several times during the 90 minutes if I wanted to join the network.



Really?
Without having to buy a direct unit?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 25, 2009)

Julie, this is very concerning.  I hope they don't really just randomly give us a week that is going to be a poor trader.  

It isn't as much an issue with SBP as SDO, because our SBP weeks are 9-43 float, and I can push to get our owned weeks, which are 19 and 41 (not that either one is summer).  The problems will arise when they try to give us week 9 or 10 for deposit.  I won't want either of those weeks because I have seen those in action, and they just don't pull well.


----------



## SDKath (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought it is in the old bylaws of certain units (SDO...) that we can have right to deposit the exact week we own.  They can't just change that.  Where is Pat when we need her?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> DeniseM will jump in and remind us of the TUG direct trade site.



Actually, I won't!   

However, we had a direct trade site that a Tugger set up for private trades and over a period of 2 years - it did not result in a single trade.

What did happen is that the less expensive resorts all put in requests for the more expensive resorts and no one made any exchanges.

I don't even know what to think about Starwood's new plan!  Obviously NOT GOOD!  :annoyed: :annoyed: :annoyed:


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

SDKath said:


> I thought it is in the old bylaws of certain units (SDO...) that we can have right to deposit the exact week we own.  They can't just change that.  Where is Pat when we need her?



In my HOA documents with Lakeside Terrace, it says absolutely nothing about Starwood. On depositing, it's make a reservation and then deposit your unit.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Actually, I won't!
> 
> However, we had a direct trade site that a Tugger set up for private trades and over a period of 2 years - it did not result in a single trade.
> 
> ...



I tried the TUG site, sorry but I had to :hysterical: . Yes I want to give this person my 2br ski week for a week 34 at Christie Lodge(I think I can throw a stone and hit it from LT).


----------



## ginsun88 (Aug 25, 2009)

barndweller said:


> Request first is easy...just hit the request button that is there. All 3 people I talked to kept referring to points. I kept saying I don't own points. I think Starwood has actually assigned us a value in points somehow. Your ownership has a point value and that determines what you can pull. When your request is matched, Starwood gives II a week of appropriate value, I think.
> 
> A lot of what I'm saying is speculation. Although, Nick tried to reassure me that it was a much easier system, I am not convinced.



I only see the 2009 deposited weeks I have and, therefore, the only options are to place request (for unredeemed deposit) or review request (for pending request).

Since I own EOY, I'd make my 2011 reservations for the best possible week and only Request First (which I haven't tried):

Request First Exchange Method
1. With the Request First exchange method, Members do not give up the
right to occupy the Home Resort accommodations until an exchange
has been confirmed. Upon Confirmation, however, all rights to the use
of the Home Resort accommodations for the relinquished week(s) are
immediately assigned to II.

2. Exchange requests using the Request First method may be placed up
to 12 months prior to the commencement date of the week(s) being
relinquished for exchange. The requested travel dates must be prior
to or the same as the dates of the week(s) being relinquished.

3. Generally, owners of Floating Time Vacation Interests must first secure a
specific unit and time period at their Home Resort prior to submitting
an exchange request. The reservation information supplied by the Home
Resort must then be submitted to II.


----------



## Snorkey (Aug 25, 2009)

*Starwood going down?*

I just heard that Non-SVN owner can't pick the week they can deposit into II or RCI, meaning you won't have power trader in II or RCI.
Do you think Starwood TS will lose more money by doing this?  I was bidding on Starwood last weekend but now I am considering different TS like Marriott.
I think more people will be turned away by this action.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Julie, this is very concerning.  I hope they don't really just randomly give us a week that is going to be a poor trader.



What do you think Cindy? They want to keep those better weeks for the internal trades(SVN). Too many voluntary resorts are being resold and declining the # available in SVN. Okay going conspiracy theory here.

Or the more common explanation, keep all the good weeks for owners who will actually use them.



Gosh I'm going off on a rant.:rofl:


----------



## James1975NY (Aug 25, 2009)

barndweller said:


> I just spent 90 minutes on the phone. I worked my way from Veronica to Nicki and then up to a problem resolution guy Nick. He says they have implimented a new system that will make the process easier and smoother. *What it really does is guarantee that Starwood controls all deposits at II. *Here's the bottom line for non-network owners...
> 
> In order to search beyond 12 months you must call Starwood and tell them you want to search with your unit. They will assign you a code that represents your reserved week and you then have the ability to search for 2 years out. You have released your assigned week to Starwood. He assured me that if you don't exchange then you can take your week back at any time. (Do we believe that?)He also said that trade power will not be affected. I told him that I believe that Starwood has taken over my weeks without my permission and that this is a legal issue. I will be writing to the attorney general of Arizona.



Barndweller. Did you call Starwood directly to make a transaction or just to discuss deposit process for non-SVN members? If so, were you trying to deposit a week and request an exchange? Can you describe specifically what you were trying to do?

I may ask more questions on the situation as I try to understand where they are coming from with their "improved process". I think that I can explain in better terms what the enhancements may or may not be.


----------



## James1975NY (Aug 25, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> I just heard that Non-SVN owner can't pick the week they can deposit into II or RCI, meaning you won't have power trader in II or RCI.
> Do you think Starwood TS will lose more money by doing this?  I was bidding on Starwood last weekend but now I am considering different TS like Marriott.
> I think more people will be turned away by this action.



I would hold tight until we all know better what is going on with the new process and how it really affects the owner base and trading. At this stage in the game, it is too early to tell whether or not any changes have a negative impact or otherwise.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 25, 2009)

How many people are as knowedgeable as TUG members, and how few of us there are, compared to the number of owners?  I would bet we make up < 1% of the total ownership.  Why can't they just leave things alone.  :annoyed:


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 25, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> Do you think Starwood TS will lose more money by doing this?  I was bidding on Starwood last weekend but now I am considering different TS like Marriott.



if you check out the long thread on the marriott board, they have their own (potential) problems.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How many people are as knowedgeable as TUG members, and how few of us there are, compared to the number of owners?  I would bet we make up < 1% of the total ownership.  Why can't they just leave things alone.  :annoyed:



Because they are trying to make it easy for the other 99%, or take advantage of them, which ever way you want to look at it.


----------



## James1975NY (Aug 25, 2009)

The population here is easily less than 1% of the owner base. Process improvement will always target the masses as this is where you will see your greatest return on capital spent for the improvement. The question is did they really eliminate a non-SVN member's ability to deposit a specific week and we do not clearly know the answer to that yet....


----------



## Denise L (Aug 25, 2009)

Ugh, this whole thing makes me sick :annoyed: .  Legally, there must be something written somewhere that prohibits them from doing this to us.

In the meantime...

So if we want to deposit into another exchange company besides II, how does that work? Can we reserve the week we want first, then tell the other exchange company which week?

My weeks can use RCI (is that worse?!) also. Is that opening up a bigger can of worms?

:annoyed:


----------



## Denise L (Aug 25, 2009)

barndweller said:


> I was asked several times during the 90 minutes if I wanted to join the network.



Interesting. Did he tell you a price?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 25, 2009)

James is right, we don't really know if this is bad for us or not.  

I suppose we need to wait a while and see what happens.


----------



## Snorkey (Aug 25, 2009)

Problem here, problem there, I guess problems are everywhere.

I will wait and see how this comes out, until then, I guess I should hold on purchasing any TS.

Maybe II and RCI will be more effected by all these changes.


----------



## Snorkey (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you think this has anything to do with that famouse "Starwood Shiller?"

Can this change start a law suit?


----------



## Troopers (Aug 25, 2009)

Timsharing 101 = buy where you want to stay.

Trading is a crapshoot.  Evidence is everywhere here on TUG.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2009)

Denise L said:


> So if we want to deposit into another exchange company besides II, how does that work? Can we reserve the week we want first, then tell the other exchange company which week?
> 
> My weeks can use RCI (is that worse?!) also. Is that opening up a bigger can of worms?



Denise - In Owner Resources at the top of the page, under the Exchanging heading, there is info. about how to deposit with RCI.

With the Independent Exchange companies you reserve a week for yourself and then you go through the Independent Co. to deposit it - Starwood has not say in it.  

However, I would not jump ship immediately - I have used HTSE, Redweek, and SFX, and frankly, they do not get the volumne or quality of deposits that II does, and I was very disappointed the one time I deposited with SFX.  Yeah, you can deposit what you want with them, but you are not going to get Starwood quality back.

I am going to wait and see how this shakes out before I make any decisions, myself.  If Starwood is going to make a major change like this, they need to explain exactly how it's going to work.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 25, 2009)

To clarify why I called and what I asked....

I called Starwood owner services to ask what happened to my 2010 Villas of Cave Creek and Sheraton Desert Oasis units that I paid to have added to my personal (not corporate) account back when purchased and  that were showing 7 days ago and are now missing. Gone. Kaput. Disappeared. Veronica didn't understand what the issue is. She said, "Both your units are listed." I said, "Yeah, for 2009 but not 2010. Where did they go?" I was politely put on hold. Music plays, plays, plays some more.

Her: Well, your 2010 week is shown right here. (Date quoted)
Me: But it doesn't show in my account.
Her: Would you like me to deposit it?
Me: NO! I want to know why it isn't shown in my account.

You get the drift. This went on for awhile, resulting in a 3 way conference with Nicki at II. More of the same. A discussion between the two of them mentions the deposit process and points are mentioned. I asked why I can only search for 12 months. Nicki's answer is that most resorts don't allow deposit beyond 12 month so there isn't much out there. I protest that one of the selling points is the ability to search without depositing for up to 2 full years. She doesn't know why I can't.

WTF???  I am supposed to be able to search for 24 months without a deposit.  Both ladies are stymied. I thank them and I ask for a supervisor.

Nick proceeds to tell me about the newly implimented system. It is to be so much easier and smoother. His exact words. "But," I protest, "Starwood has messed with my personal account. They have no right to do that."

"It is our new system," he says, "and will be sooo much easier and smoother to use." 
"But those are my weeks," I continue to say. This goes on for awhile and I ask him how to search., how to use next year's week, how to deposit, etc. Every instance requires me to call Starwood and they must initiate the process. Several times I protest that I am not a Network member and I am always asked if I would like to join. (As an aside, VCC was given an offer to join for free recently.I declined.) Nick apologized a lot and said it was confusing but really would be much easier once I got used to it. He asked if I understood the changes. I said that I understood perfectly that Starwood had taken control of the timeshare weeks that I own & that they had no legal right to control what I choose to do with my weeks. I asked him if Starwood was going to pay for my account now that they had control of my weeks. He said no, unless I wished to join the network.  

That was his parting shot. Mine was that I would contact the Attorney General about the theft of my timeshares.

Any questions??


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 25, 2009)

> barndweller
> 
> "It is our new system," he says, "and will be sooo much easier and smoother to use."



This is a little confusing to me. It almost sounds as if II is implementing this new system, and not Starwood....Either way, I don't like it! :annoyed:


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow... I'm speechless.  I'm beginning to think Timesharing isn't for me and I'm not even effected by this decision (directly).  I own a Starwood property but I have yet to deposit it in II.

I still don't understand why they are limiting your search to 12 months out.   Was that twelve months from the check-in day?  12 months from the day you are searching?  I'm not sure how they determine the 12 month timeframe.  There are many times when I deposit a timeshare that I know I can't use for 20 months.  But when I deposit a week in II I always have a plan to use it.   So, when I deposit my week I already penciled out when I plan on using it (I do this so that I don't let the week go to waste and because I'm limited to vacationing during school holidays).  So, I might deposit something and make a request for 19 months out.  I always do that and then, I know I'm first line as far as requests go.  Then, I just modify that request when making changes.   This is critical because if 2 weeks are trying for the same week but one requested the exchange 1st they will get it.  However, I do all my exchanges with Marriott weeks and I'm not sure if the same rules apply to Starwood.  

Finally, I don't understand how Starwood can keep up with all these different company rules.  Seems complicated if you ask me.


----------



## James1975NY (Aug 25, 2009)

barndweller said:


> To clarify why I called and what I asked....
> 
> I called Starwood owner services to ask what happened to my 2010 Villas of Cave Creek and Sheraton Desert Oasis units that I paid to have added to my personal (not corporate) account back when purchased and  that were showing 7 days ago and are now missing. Gone. Kaput. Disappeared. Veronica didn't understand what the issue is. She said, "Both your units are listed." I said, "Yeah, for 2009 but not 2010. Where did they go?" I was politely put on hold. Music plays, plays, plays some more.
> 
> ...



Please excuse my ignorance here. So, if I understand correctly, you are not able to visibly see the ability to deposit your 2010 weeks because they are not showing on your account via the internet? You are being told that if you want to deposit your 2010 weeks, there will be one of two new ways to deposit your week...?

If this is accurate, can you please explain the two methods to which you can deposit 2010 weeks?


----------



## barndweller (Aug 25, 2009)

Cisco

The search & deposit processes have been altered dramatically by Starwood. I, too am unsure how the 24 out month request would work. Frankly, I am not willing to enter the new search process to push my "request first" date beyond 12 months because I don't trust Starwood to hold my reserved dates in case I want to cancel my request and use the unit myself. I'm not even sure I care to chance a full on deposit since my trade power is in question. Without actual reserved dates to plug in, how do I know I can get what I am requesting? The whole thing is a big question mark. My real gripe is that as an independent owner I have had major changes imposed upon me by what is simply my hired help! Starwood is the company we owners have hired to manage our resorts. I don't remember any vote about giving them control of what weeks get deposited into Interval. There has been no mention of a new exchange system with Interval in any newsletter or on the Starwood website. This was done without any input or approval by the owners. In my opinion it is outright theft and I intend to pursue this with the authorities.

In doing some test searches with the 2009 units, my assessment is that trade power isn't anything to jump up and down about. Frankly, I have other (non branded) resorts that get better results. I think this is a dumbing down of our exchange power in favor of network owners with corporate accounts. Perhaps a trade test comparison is in order.


----------



## Politico (Aug 25, 2009)

I am hardly a Starwood apologist, but I think we should wait until we have some clear answers here. I received totally contradictory information from what barndweller recieved when I spoke to an II rep. last week.  

From barndweller (and what others are reporting), it sounds like if you deposit online and search you are fine. But, it seems like the request first then deposit process is not fine. 

I too will be pissed if there is some dramatic, harmful change, but I'm willing to wait until some authority from Starwood and II explain this clearly.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 25, 2009)

> can you please explain the two methods to which you can deposit 2010 weeks?



Yes James, My 2010 weeks do not appear in my account. In addition, the 2009 weeks which do show even though I've already used them so they are no longer available for exchange. There is no longer a button to hit for DEPOSIT. There is only a VACATION EXCHANGE button. I can search but am limited to 12 months from today. I am never given a spot to enter the date of my reserved unit as in the past. Starwood now controls what dates are used and they are unknown to me.

If I want to deposit or do a search beyond 12 months I must call Starwood and they will initiate the process after I relinquish my reserved week. I have no choice. There is no other way. Except to use another exchange company.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got off a 3 way telephone conversation with II & Starwood. It appears that both II, and Starwood are currently making changes.

This is what I was told.....

1) Starwood is no longer going to be doing bulk banking.....The week on your deed is the week that will be deposited for you. No exceptions.

2) If you want to have it deposited, all you need to do is call, and your deeded will be instantly deposited. You also have the option of depositing your week, yourself, online.

3) If you want to do searches, you call, and again, your deeded week will be deposited for you to do searches with.......They are not actually depositing your week. It is a dummy week, so you have a year in which to retract the week, if you can't find anything that you want to exchange into.

Edited to add......Obviously, I have no way of knowing if any of this is true. I guess we'll wait and see what others are told, and what actually pans out.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2009)

This last explanation makes a lot more sense, but wouldn't you think that STARWOOD would make a formal announcement, spelling out the rules, *before *they implemented a whole new program!


----------



## Captron (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone have contact information for that guy that was mentioned a little while ago that does Arizona rentals for others? Something like AZtimesharerentals.com or something like that? 

I have a feeling he may get some business in the next while if this all does come out the way it is being painted!

Feel free to PM if you are not comfortable posting it here. Thanks!


----------



## Politico (Aug 25, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> I just got off a 3 way telephone conversation with II & Starwood. It appears that both II, and Starwood are currently making changes.
> 
> This is what I was told.....
> 
> ...




I'm not sure this closes the loop. But SDO weeks float. So, what if you have a terrible deeded week, but you always reserve a spring week, which will be deposited?


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 25, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> This last explanation makes a lot more sense, but wouldn't you think that STARWOOD would make a formal announcement, spelling out the rules, *before *they implemented a whole new program!



You would think!

I asked Starwood if they were planning on sending owners info on the new system, and the girl replied that they're going green, and not planning on sending anything out.  

I suggested that they at least refer to the change on the owners page. Unfortunately, she didn't think that was going to be done any time in the near future.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2009)

Politico said:


> I'm not sure this closes the loop. But SDO weeks float. So, what if you have a terrible deeded week, but you always reserve a spring week, which will be deposited?



Note that she said it would be the deeded week.  Even floating weeks have a deeded week.



> The week on your *deed* is the week that will be deposited for you. *No exceptions*.



IF this is true...


----------



## Captron (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds like deeded week will be deposited.

I think I feel another phone blitz coming!!!! We should wait for this to settle a bit first. Anyone want to suggest a start date and time???


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> This last explanation makes a lot more sense, but wouldn't you think that STARWOOD would make a formal announcement, spelling out the rules, *before *they implemented a whole new program!




Well it's only us Tuggers that would get their knickers in a twist over any proposed change. Cindy and James figure that's about 1% of Starwood owners.

It will work for me, my deeded week is 6, and I know in Feb what the schedule is for next yr. Ski or beach?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> You would think!
> 
> I asked Starwood if they were planning on sending owners info on the new system, and the girl replied that they're going green, and not planning on sending anything out.



Going green, isn't that the standard answer for everything. So I'm not getting a MF bill this year?:rofl: 

Or they couldn't send out emails?  They keep those Vistana Village offers coming.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 25, 2009)

Politico said:


> I'm not sure this closes the loop. But SDO weeks float. So, what if you have a terrible deeded week, but you always reserve a spring week, which will be deposited?



Yeah, that's the problem I see. I think most weeks are floating weeks, and everyone is going to want the best weeks.

I'm not sure if what was said is even true.......If they sold you a "floating week," within a season, can they now compel you to deposit your deeded week? 

I wanted to relay my conversation, but again, I would have no way of knowing if any of it was accurate, or factual.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 25, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> 1) Starwood is no longer going to be doing bulk banking.....The week on your deed is the week that will be deposited for you. No exceptions.



This is just awful  . I mean, folks bought into a "floating" season, and now are stuck with the deeded week, which they had no control over in the beginning unless they were savvy enough to ask for a certain week to begin with. I remember asking about it when we bought our $45K WKORV week, and of course the sales guy tells you that the deeded week does not matter :annoyed: ! 

No bulk banking? So that means that weeks will only show up in II if an owner actually calls SVO up to relinquish it for a trade?! Sounds like it will be harder to get a trade this way...

If all this is true, I won't be doing any trading anymore. That potential motorhome purchase is looking better all the time.

Why do we even pay II fees to add our weeks to its system (I think I paid for 5 years!) when we can no longer see our weeks in its system?!


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 25, 2009)

> Denise L
> 
> This is just awful  . I mean, folks bought into a "floating" season, and now are stuck with the deeded week, which they had no control over in the beginning unless they were savvy enough to ask for a certain week to begin with.



Maybe it's not even true! I hesitated before I posted what I was told because I had doubts that it would turn out to be factual. I decided to post it, but I wouldn't take it to heart, not yet, anyway.

I suggest that we wait and see if this even comes to fruition. You know how every time you speak to a rep they tell you something different. Well, ........


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 25, 2009)

What about lockout units?  Are we going to have to deposit the 2 bedroom all at once?  

Does anyone know how well a week 24 at SDO trades?  I would think it would be low, low, low.  BUMMER!  I cannot believe this is happening.


----------



## Politico (Aug 25, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> I just got off a 3 way telephone conversation with II & Starwood. It appears that both II, and Starwood are currently making changes.
> 
> This is what I was told.....
> 
> ...



I just spoke to Starwood, the changes are only to SVN accounts.  A supervisor told me that non-SVN accounts will be allowed to deposit online whatever week they reserved. Since I never deposit my SVN week in II, I was relieved to hear that.  

However, it's was a little unclear to me what changes are happening to the SVN week deposit process in II. From what I could discern, SVN weeks will only be able to deposit weeks in II within their season (whereas apparently in the past sometimes you would get a week in a different season or a different resort).  Also, I think there is some confusion about the deeded week thing. The Starwood supervisor told me that the deeded week will be used for those with SVN weeks who want to search in II without depositing (which has been billed as a big improvement).

This makes much more sense to me, except I can't square the fact that apparently some people with non-SVN accounts are missing weeks?  Are you sure you are all looking at the right accounts in II?


----------



## Politico (Aug 25, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Does anyone know how well a week 24 at SDO trades?  I would think it would be low, low, low.  BUMMER!  I cannot believe this is happening.



Again, I don't think this will matter unless you are talking about an SVN week.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 25, 2009)

Politico said:


> I just spoke to Starwood, the changes are only to SVN accounts.  A supervisor told me that non-SVN accounts will be allowed to deposit online whatever week they reserved. Since I never deposit my SVN week in II, I was relieved to hear that.
> 
> However, it's was a little unclear to me what changes are happening to the SVN week deposit process in II. From what I could discern, SVN weeks will only be able to deposit weeks in II within their season (whereas apparently in the past sometimes you would get a week in a different season or a different resort).  Also, I think there is some confusion about the deeded week thing. The Starwood supervisor told me that the deeded week will be used for those with SVN weeks who want to search in II without depositing (which has been billed as a big improvement).
> 
> This makes much more sense to me, except I can't square the fact that apparently some people with non-SVN accounts are missing weeks?  Are you sure you are all looking at the right accounts in II?



:hysterical: This is why we have to wait and see.......Each person calling is being told something different.

The two reps that I spoke with clearly stated that ALL Starwood accounts where being treated in this manor.

I have a feeling that there's more misinformation being given at the moment than facts.


----------



## Politico (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's what I think has changed for SVN weeks in II (corporate accounts):

If you owned a developer week at SDO that floats weeks 28-35, should you choose to search first in II, Starwood will deposit your deeded fixed week (which should be a week in 28-35) to allow you to search in II. If you fufill a search, SVN will deposit an SDO week 28-35 for you. If you do not fufill a search, you can go back to SVN for free and use the week as you otherwise would.  That's some good news.  

The catch is if you own an SVN week in a low season, you will only be able to search and exchange for a property with an equivalent trading power (which in my example is low).  In the past, Starwood might have given you a better week at the same resort or even at a different resort.  

Seems like some people in SVN gain, while those who own low seasons could lose a bit.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2009)

This is appalling!

*Starwood* - do you know how utterly *incompetent* [and *unethical*] this is making your company look?

Get a clue and make a public announcement!  :annoyed: :annoyed: :annoyed:


----------



## Politico (Aug 25, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> This is appalling!
> 
> *Starwood* - do you know how utterly *incompetent* this is making your company look?
> 
> Get a clue and make a public announcement!  :annoyed: :annoyed: :annoyed:



I asked the Starwood supervisor the same thing, and sadly, she said the change does not require a public announcement.....


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 25, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> This is appalling!
> 
> *Starwood* - do you know how utterly *incompetent* this is making your company look?
> 
> Get a clue and make a public announcement!  :annoyed: :annoyed: :annoyed:



I agree......I'm going to have a difficult time believing anything until I see it in writing.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2009)

Interesting stuff.....Not sure how this impacts me yet, or if it does at all.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 25, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> I just got off a 3 way telephone conversation with II & Starwood. It appears that both II, and Starwood are currently making changes.
> 
> This is what I was told.....
> 
> ...



The reason this sounds unlikely to me is say I have a deeded week 27 (4th of July) at SBP that floats 9-42 and 47.  I forget and don't call and make a reservation.  In the meantime someone else (who plans to use and not deposit) calls up and reserves week 27 even though they are deeded at week 12 one year in advance. In March I want to deposit my week 27 with II but its been gone for 8 months but Starwood is magically going to deposit my deeded week without exception.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 25, 2009)

I sent an email asking for an explanation of the recent changes they have made regarding their II deposits.  I'll post their response here.  For some reason, I don't think I should expect an intelligent response from them.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2009)

Who did you send the email to?


----------



## clsmit (Aug 25, 2009)

*My 2010 week is not showing up in my personal account*

I used to have my 2010 SBP (not in network) 2BR LO show up in my personal II account, but I just looked and it's not there.

JerseyGirl, what are you seeing in your account? You'd know better than most what changed when!


----------



## Fredm (Aug 25, 2009)

*wait a minute!*

Please forgive the observation that NONE of this makes any sense.
Something is being lost in the translation.

In a floating reservation system, no one knows what weeks will be available. What if all week 7 ,for example, are requested and reserved by other than week 7 deeded owners (12 months in advance)? 
At 11 months, a deeded week 7 owner wants to make a deposit to I.I. 

So, that cannot be the complete story. 

As far as Starwood not bulk-banking is concerned, that is great news, if true.
However, I find this even less plausible than force banking the deeded week.
The entire premise of SVN is based on it. 
The only thing non-SVN owners want is the latitude to bank the week reserved. 

I find it beyond belief that Starwood would dismantle its entire system, to no purpose.  
Yet, that is precisely what would happen if the stories as related here were factual. 

Something is wrong with the information as reported.
Until the facts are known, everyone should take a deep breath and relax.

The known instances of use-weeks disappearing is a different matter.
No doubt something is wrong in the implementation of some system change.

Linking it to this scheme only compounds the confusion being spread. 

Although we like to think we are the "informed" 1% of the owner population, sometimes I wonder if a little info is carried too far.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 25, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> Maybe it's not even true! I hesitated before I posted what I was told because I had doubts that it would turn out to be factual. I decided to post it, but I wouldn't take it to heart, not yet, anyway.
> 
> I suggest that we wait and see if this even comes to fruition. You know how every time you speak to a rep they tell you something different. Well, ........



I know, these are only rumors, so I am glad you posted, because you never know which rumor (if any) will be the truth later on.

All I know is that my units that I PAID II to have in their exchange system are not showing up for the time being. All I see are my three deposits, but none of my undeposited weeks, which include a 2009 2 bedroom week.  Also, my current deposits are arranged differently than previously. I definitely know that what I am looking at is different.


----------



## SDKath (Aug 25, 2009)

Guys and gals,

How about just taking a deep breath and WAITING till they sort this all out.  Clearly everyone is getting a different story every time they call!  And clearly II is not working properly right now for us Starwood owners (weeks disappearing, etc).  I think instead of speculating all over the place, let's just give them a week or so and see what happens!

In the meantime, as Pat and other wise TUGgers advised me at the beginning, ALWAYS get a good deeded week.  Whether you are buying from Starwood directly or from a resaler, make sure you have the best possible deeded week for that given resort put on the contract.  Don't let people tell you that it makes no difference since it "floats".  In the end, your deeded week is what will ultimately be the ONLY thing in writing come 10 or 20 years from now.  No matter what BS changes Starwood makes in the future, whatever is in writing counts and nothing else....

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2009)

Now Kath, do you have to be so darn REASONABLE!   

You are right, of course, but do you really think we can stop discussing it for a week???  :hysterical:


----------



## D2-S3 (Aug 26, 2009)

*deposit first*

I am a new SDO owner, so I can't compare to how it worked before except for what I read here.  I reserved a March week early on and tried to deposit first.  I don't always know when I am going to want to travel, and I wanted to deposit early to maximize my trade strength later.  Being a newbie, I called II to make sure that the reserved week would be deposited.  Well, I was told by II that I can't deposit first.  I am only allowed to do request first and complete the trade if it comes through.  That is a problem, because late summer and fall weeks won't become available until I am in the sixty day window and have lost all trade power.  However, on the plus side, they told me that I could use my reserved March week to make a request first trade.  I guess moving forward that it makes more sense to reserve week 51 or 52, despite the lower trading power compared to spring training, because they give you more flexibility to trade.  Has anyone else heard differing stories from II about deposit first?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi - Right now one knows what is going on, but even before the current changes, calling II for help with your deposit was the kiss of death.

Who knows if this will still work, but this was the best practice for depositing a non-SVN week, up until now:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=672349&postcount=2




> Well, I was told by II that I can't deposit first. I am only allowed to do request first and complete the trade if it comes through. That is a problem, because late summer and fall weeks won't become available until I am in the sixty day window and have lost all trade power.



I am not quite sure what you mean by this.  There is no advantage to depositing a summer/fall week - especially now.  If you can still get one, and use the method above to deposit first, try for week 51, week 52, or Thanksgiving.  What week is on your deed?



> I guess moving forward that it makes more sense to reserve week 51 or 52, despite the lower trading power compared to spring training, because they give you more flexibility to trade.



Let's say you deposit your March 2010 week - you have from now, until  March 2012 to use that exchange.  If you deposit a Dec. 2010 week, that gives you 8 more mos. to use the deposit, but since you've already got 2 years and 8 mos. to use it, do you really need 8 more mos?  If that's not what you are asking, please clarify.


----------



## D2-S3 (Aug 26, 2009)

*deposit first problems*

Thanks Denise for addressing my questions.

I don't know what week I am deeded, will look it up, but I have March reserved.  I want to deposit March and travel somewhere else in late summer or fall.  They will not let me do that as a deposit first.  They tell me I have to request first.  Since I understand that most weeks don't become available until six months out, I would already be in the sixty day window by the time that those could be found.

You only get the extra two years if you can deposit first.  However, if you can't deposit first, then you have to use it by your reservation date!  No opportunity to access the extra two years...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2009)

I think you have been given incorrect information (join the crowd!)

I would hold off a bit and see how the dust settles before I do anything.  Actually, I'd see if I can reserve a good week for 2009, now, and be prepared to deposit it.



> Since I understand that most weeks don't become available until six months out, I would already be in the sixty day window by the time that those could be found.



If they told you that, that's not true either.  We see deposits even more than a year out.


----------



## D2-S3 (Aug 26, 2009)

*deposit first*

I already have a great week for 2010.  I have every other year ownership.  But I can't see anything in 2010 available now.  When I tried to look on the computer there was nothing available.  Worse, it is showing that I have a gold plus week, probably related to me deeded week.  Maybe that's why I am not seeing anything.

It looks like it's a good thing I like vacationing in Phoenix!!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2009)

What resorts are you looking for/when?

In the past Starwood would deposit large blocks of weeks all at once, they'd get snapped up, and then later more large blocks would be deposited.  They don't trickle in, and they don't last long, so it's not surprising that you aren't seeing anything right at the moment.  Have you looked at the TUG Sightings board below the TUG Lounge?  You could do a Sightings Request there, as well.


----------



## D2-S3 (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't mean nothing good showed when I looked online.  I mean nothing showed, period.  Check that, I found Branson availability.  I could travel March 13-20 or 20-27, June, July, or October first two weeks. In the past I easily traded my Hyatt timeshare into Marriott's or other Hyatt's.  For example, I am staying at NCV in October and Canyon Villas in Phoenix in December via II trades.  I was hoping to do more of the same or get a Westin property.  We like traveling around California (Tahoe late spring-summer-early fall only), but also like Arizona and would also consider Nevada in non-summer months.  Given the travel demand index for a March week I didn't think that these would be outlandish expectations, but it seems that I don't have the luxury of trading with that week but rather a gold week...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2009)

If I was you, I would come up with a specific Sightings Request and post it to see what others can see, so you can compare you trading power.  Like - California-Tahoe/Sept.-Oct.  However, you probably won't see any holiday weeks or summer week deposits from Starwood and California is a fairly hard trade for the summer, in general.  

Some non-deposited weeks just can't see much - that's the case with my non-deposited (and never to be deposited) WKORV week.  I can't see squat with it!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 26, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Now Kath, do you have to be so darn REASONABLE!
> 
> You are right, of course, but do you really think we can stop discussing it for a week???  :hysterical:



Well, I think it's going better than the "Marriott Internal Trade System Saga." That at times, has taken tones of the us vs. them, and I'm not referring to Marriott vs. owners, but direct vs. resale buyers.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 26, 2009)

> Frdm
> 
> Linking it to this scheme only compounds the confusion being spread.
> 
> Although we like to think we are the "informed" 1% of the owner population, sometimes I wonder if a little info is carried too far.



Perhaps....But, that is what happens when II/Starwood make changes to their systems without notifying their members/owners. 

I first noticed that my weeks were missing from II on 8/17. It is now 8/26, and still no official word. Not good policy, IMO.

Also, what is being repeated here is what is actually being told to us by representatives of both II, and Starwood. We are not guessing at what's taking place, we are informing others of what we are being told. It is not just curiosity, we have a right to know! We are owners of Starwood weeks, and paid members of II.

Is it true?.....Obviously it can't all be true because much of it is conflicting. 

The real problem isn't what's being posted here, but the lack of transparency by II, and Starwood. That's my opinion, at any rate.


----------



## WINSLOW (Aug 26, 2009)

We originally had a Sheraton Vistana Resort week not in SVN, it was in my II account with my Marriotts.  Vistana did the refurbishing thing and we were asked to join SVN, which we did.  We were given a new II account number for just SVN.  

My original II (Marriott) account still has the Vistana week in it for all 3 years (2009,2010,2011) and I am able to search like always.  I never bothered to search with new II (SVN) account, just when we first received it to see if it pulled the same as the other II account, and it did.  

After reading this thread I went on to the SVN II account and got this message:  

"Your membership file does not indicate eligibility to place an exchange request as of todays date please review your relinquishment/deposit history. Please contact our Membership Services Department if your membership file requires revision."

Then NOTHING - no units, no history, nothing.

Is this the same message other SVN members are getting?


The other account still lets me search although if I did an exchange on it I don't know if it would go thru.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm with you on this, Angela. 

I posted exactly what I was told by Starwood. I did not post speculation or rumor or wild guesses. I know for a fact what changes have been done to my Interval account. These changes are imposing limits on how I can use my timeshares to search or exchange that are hindering my freedom to plan beyond 12 months from today. Whether it is Starwood or II that have made these changes I really don't know. What I do know is that it was done with no warning and no explaination. I can no longer deposit or exchange my reserved time at my Sheraton managed resorts *freely* but am forced to use Starwood as a conduit. This is a new restriction that puts me at their mercy. I do not see why I should patiently sit and wait to see what other "improvements" they have in mind for me. They haven't felt the need to inform me about any of this so far and I have had to spend my time trying to figure out what the hell is going on.


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

clsmit said:


> ... JerseyGirl, what are you seeing in your account?



My units are all gone too ... but I'm giving it another week or so until I flip out!  All this information is helpful ... and interesting .... but, in my opinion, there's no way Starwood can restrict us to the deeded weeks only ... the CCRs permit us to book and use any week within our float period.

I haven't made all my 2010 reservations yet ... I'll try to get around to calling today and then see what they tell me.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 26, 2009)

> barndweller
> 
> I posted exactly what I was told by Starwood. I did not post speculation or rumor or wild guesses.



Yeah, me too.....Unfortunately, that doesn't make it correct. That's why Starwood needs to come forward with any changes to us owners.



> jerseygirl
> 
> My units are all gone too ... but I'm giving it another week or so until I flip out! All this information is helpful ... and interesting ....* but, in my opinion, there's no way Starwood can restrict us to the deeded weeks only *... the CCRs permit us to book and use any week within our float period.



I agree with you.....Out of everything that I was told, I too found that the most difficult to believe.  I was wondering, if you did not buy directly from Starwood, would there be a way for them to enforce such a policy on your weeks?

My guess is that the person that I spoke with gave me misinformation.


----------



## CeeWoo (Aug 26, 2009)

WINSLOW said:


> We originally had a Sheraton Vistana Resort week not in SVN, it was in my II account with my Marriotts.  Vistana did the refurbishing thing and we were asked to join SVN, which we did.  We were given a new II account number for just SVN.
> 
> My original II (Marriott) account still has the Vistana week in it for all 3 years (2009,2010,2011) and I am able to search like always.  I never bothered to search with new II (SVN) account, just when we first received it to see if it pulled the same as the other II account, and it did.



Been a while since I've looked, but since I saw your post I decided to check (I'm in the same status as you-bought Vistana and joined SVN after the remodel).  My II acct for SVN still allows me to search using my 2009 year (which I used for a trip to VV a few months ago).  I'm seeing availability in Hawaii that looks interesting


----------



## Pit (Aug 26, 2009)

These changes are being implemented by II, most likely at the behest of Starwood. Changing the implementation of the II web site requires access to the source code, which II controls.

What Starwood and II cannot do is alter your usage rights. Read your CCRs, so you understand your legal rights. At SDO, for example, you have the right to reserve any week in your float period and use that week or allow others to use it (rent, exchange). As a non-SVN owner, you do not have the right to use or deposit any week, other than the one you reserve. You do not have the right to use or deposit your deeded week, unless you can first reserve it (i.e. it may not be available).

You are free to deposit your reserved week with any exchange company that will accept it, use it yourself, or simply rent it out. 

You paid for it. You pay the maintenance, insurance, and taxes. Your name is on the deed. You own it. Neither II nor Starwood can tread on your legal rights. The CCRs were submitted in writing by the developer and approved (in the case of SDO) by the State of Arizona.


----------



## Fcast (Aug 26, 2009)

*Message on II*

"Your membership file does not indicate eligibility to place an exchange request as of todays date please review your relinquishment/deposit history. Please contact our Membership Services Department if your membership file requires revision."

This message was posted on my account when I went to look at my unit.  II has indicated that it is a system error due to a change in the system and to give it a few hours and I should be able to see my unit.  Note:  my 2010 SDO was showing last week.

I am not sure if you are all seeing the same thing or something else.


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 26, 2009)

CeeWoo said:


> Been a while since I've looked, but since I saw your post I decided to check (I'm in the same status as you-bought Vistana and joined SVN after the remodel).  My II acct for SVN still allows me to search using my 2009 year (which I used for a trip to VV a few months ago).  I'm seeing availability in Hawaii that looks interesting



Are you able to search more than one year out?  I can only see 1 year with my SVV but with my II deposited week, I can see 2 years out.


----------



## SDKath (Aug 26, 2009)

As my DH says in his computer talk, this whole situation is a huge "clusterf*&%."  I just logged on and even though I see my 2010 fixed week Falls, when I click on deposit it gives me an error message:

"Please enter a valid reservation number" even though there is nowhere to enter the ressie number anywhere on either screen.

When I try to exchange my unit and do a search, it logs me out!!!!   

Katherine


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 26, 2009)

SDKath said:


> As my DH says in his computer talk, this whole situation is a huge "clusterf*&%."  I just logged on and even though I see my 2010 fixed week Falls, when I click on deposit it gives me an error message:
> 
> "Please enter a valid reservation number" even though there is nowhere to enter the ressie number anywhere on either screen.
> 
> ...



Maybe our resident *wood lurker is working with II to punish you.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 26, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Who did you send the email to?



I sent it through the messaging system at mystarcentral.  My experience says that the $7.00/hour person will read it and attempt a response.  Then I'll have to write back and ask for the $10/hour person to attempt (and probably fail) to give me any more information.  Then, by the time the $15/hour person sends me their version of what they've been told to say to people when they really have no real answers, I've probably reached the point of boredom with the whole thing.  That's how they've been getting away with this crap...at least with me.  Shame on me for not having more conviction of follow-through to make these people live up to their promises and just in general act like people who are sincerely interested in their customers wants/needs.  On the other hand, why is it up to me to MAKE these things happen.  Starwood should be more proactive...and like was said many times before...

HINT, HINT...STARWOOD - READ THIS PART!!!

STARWOOD SHOULD HAVE ACTIVE REPRESENTATION ON THIS BOARD!!  AN EMPLOYEE WHO ACTUALLY HAS THE AUTHORITY TO ANSWER THE SERIOUS CONCERNS THAT WE AS OWNERS HAVE - AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT THEM.  THEIR LACK OF REPRESENTATION HERE ONLY MAKES THINGS WORSE FOR EVERYONE.  IF THEY COULD TAKE THAT $15/HOUR PERSON AND ASSIGN THEM TO MONITOR THIS BOARD, THEY COULD SAVE THEMSELVES A LOT OF FUTURE PROBLEMS.  I PERSONALLY KNOW PEOPLE WHO WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A JOB LIKE THAT.  IT'S OBVIOUSLY STARWOOD'S UNWILLINGNESS TO FACE THEIR CUSTOMERS IN A TRANSPARENT MANNER THAT IS CAUSING IT NOT TO HAPPEN.  WHAT A SHAME.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 26, 2009)

Just had an interesting phone call.....first I've had since my initial Sheraton Desert Oasis re-sale purchase 4 years ago. (When I got a sales call immediately after SDO got the paperwork.)

Polite gentleman gave his name(which I failed to note) and asked if I would like to sell my timeshare. I asked what timeshare & he replied your Starwood timeshare. I said no and he said okay, goodbye.

Maybe Starwood sales guys are getting lists of disgruntled owners who have called Starwood recently. Do ya think?


----------



## James1975NY (Aug 26, 2009)

barndweller said:


> Just had an interesting phone call.....first I've had since my initial Sheraton Desert Oasis re-sale purchase 4 years ago. (When I got a sales call immediately after SDO got the paperwork.)
> 
> Polite gentleman gave his name(which I failed to note) and asked if I would like to sell my timeshare. I asked what timeshare & he replied your Starwood timeshare. I said no and he said okay, goodbye.
> 
> Maybe Starwood sales guys are getting lists of disgruntled owners who have called Starwood recently. Do ya think?



I am confident that this is completely unrelated.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 26, 2009)

> I am confident that this is completely unrelated.



Okay, James. I think I get it. Curious about my unlisted phone number, though.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 26, 2009)

barndweller said:


> Okay, James. I think I get it. Curious about my unlisted phone number, though.



It's on the public documents of your ownership. I get those calls in waves, and haven't received any since earlier this year. It's always a "very important call" which I "must" return "as soon as possible".


----------



## CeeWoo (Aug 26, 2009)

calgarygary said:


> Are you able to search more than one year out?  I can only see 1 year with my SVV but with my II deposited week, I can see 2 years out.



Good catch.  This morning, yes I was able to see 2 yrs out (in fact I wrote down a couple).  Now only 1 year out.  So obviously (as has been suspected), they're still making changes

Is it safe to assume that if I actually did deposit my week, I'd be able to see further out?  (seems logical, but I'm not about to start making assumptions where Starwood is concerned)


----------



## bogeygolf (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm an non-SVN owner who own a 2bd platinum floating summer week at SBP deeded week 30.  I just got off the phone with Nick at starwood in resolution services, perhaps the same person barndweller spoke with earlier.  After speaking with him and getting an explanation of how the new process works it makes sense to me (although I am not happy about it!) and answers some of the questions from tuggers on this thread. 

Here are the detail summary of what I got from him:

- Deposit first is no longer an option with the new process.
- If you want to exchange, you call starwood and they assign a code to be used with II to trading.  The code is determined by your resort, season, and type of unit you own.  For my SBP it is "ST2".  This process is really the same process as request first however your assigned this code as your trade vs. a specific week that you would normally trade with(ie marriott).  
II uses my code "ST2" to determine the trading power and ongoing-search is placed on my behalf.   If I was using this request for year 2010 as trade, this request would be good for use with II until June 30, 2012, approx. 2 years from the year of usage that you are trading.  

Questions I asked:

My deed is week 30 and my season at SBP floats 9-43, 47, if another owner who's deed is week 9 with same size unit, does he have same code as me?  
Answer: Yes.

Why do I no longer have capability to do deposit first?  
Answer:  I'm sorry but that is how the new system works and we try to make it smoother for all owners.  No real explanation here.

Why can't I reserve the week I want and exchange that week:  
Answer:  You can reserve the week you want to use to stay at your home resort, for exchanges you will have to go through starwood and we will assign the code for you trade with II.  


My analysis/conclusion:

The reasons why all the tuggers cannot see their 2010 weeks anymore is b/c they have removed our ability to do deposit first with II and exchanging with a specific week.  That's why you cannot see your 2010 weeks.  

With regards to trading with an assigned code, this give starwood the ability to control what week they release to II when a exchange is fulfilled.  
Thus you lose also the ability to reserve a specific week ( ie 4th of july) for trading.  

THIS REALLY SUCKS!!!

Do we have any legal grounds to fight this?


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 26, 2009)

bogeygolf said:


> Do we have any legal grounds to fight this?



I'm not an attorney and I haven't read the details on the ownership deeds I have, but I suspect that these actions by SVN may not hold up.

I only have fixed non-SVN weeks, so this thread really doesn't yet apply to me. Given that II is supposed to be an independent exchange company, your rights to use your ownership should be identical regardless of exchange company. So... if you can still (or have the right to) reserve the week you want and exchange via SFX, for example, then I cannot easily see how SVN can restrict similar action when using II. 

That said, we won't get anywhere until we see something in writing. Unfortunately, it seems SVN may not put this in writing. Imagine that.

It certainly does appear that SVN is acting very high-handed in their approach. Personally, I'm disturbed by reading here that the bulk deposits will end - I really like seeing those.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 26, 2009)

what will happen to the new year 2009 week I have already reserved but haven't deposit in II yet? does the new rule apply if I deposit it next month?


----------



## pacman (Aug 26, 2009)

I just bought SDO (not all processed yet), and have not used  II to trade yet, so am not completely familiar with the whole process.  Assuming that this "new & improved" system sticks, how does the 3 day Starwood priority fit in all this?  When you "request first" does that mean that I cannot do my own searches in II? Will I still be able to see availability at other Starwood properties if I "request first"?

thanks
pacman


----------



## pacman (Aug 26, 2009)

bogeygolf said:


> - If you want to exchange, you call starwood and they assign a code to be used with II to trading.  The code is determined by your resort, season, and type of unit you own.



So with a 1-52 floating week (ie SDO), how are they going to determine the code, which determines the trading power? Does everyone with a floating week get the same code?

pacman


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2009)

pacman said:


> So with a 1-52 floating week (ie SDO), how are they going to determine the code, which determines the trading power? Does everyone with a floating week get the same code?
> 
> pacman



In an earlier post, someone said it would be based on the week on your deed.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2009)

bogeygolf said:


> - Deposit first is no longer an option with the new process.



So how do you do an instant online exchange?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 26, 2009)

pacman said:


> So with a 1-52 floating week (ie SDO), how are they going to determine the code, which determines the trading power? Does everyone with a floating week get the same code?



_If this is correct,_ all SDO exchangers will have the trading power of a summer desert week and Starwood will be able to rent out "unused" winter weeks at a nice profit.  Sort of what RCI is accused of doing.

I'm not going to be that pessimistic at the outset -- I'll try it for a year -- but if that is the case, it will be time to try SFX or to sell my non-SVN traders.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2009)

pacman said:


> I how does the 3 day Starwood priority fit in all this?



The Starwood 3-day priority is still in place at this time (based on sightings this week) and it has always applied to on-going requests, so I see no reason why that should change.


----------



## Pit (Aug 26, 2009)

bogeygolf said:


> - If you want to exchange, you call starwood and they assign a code to be used with II to trading.  The code is determined by your resort, season, and type of unit you own.  For my SBP it is "ST2".  This process is really the same process as request first however your assigned this code as your trade vs. a specific week that you would normally trade with(ie marriott).
> II uses my code "ST2" to determine the trading power and ongoing-search is placed on my behalf.   If I was using this request for year 2010 as trade, this request would be good for use with II until June 30, 2012, approx. 2 years from the year of usage that you are trading.



This sounds more like deposit first, using a generic deposit. Starwood must be depositing a week with II, if your trade token remains valid 2 years beyond your use-year.

This is not necessarily bad. It all depends on the trade strength assigned to "ST2" by II. If ST2 is equivalent to a July 4 week, then all is well. If not, then I suspect many prime weeks will soon be headed to RCI and the rental pool.

Basically, what you are saying is that II has made an agreement with Starwood in which II agrees to no longer accept deposits of Starwood resorts from owners. If true, it seems like a boneheaded move on the part of II.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

vacationtime1 said:


> _If this is correct,_ all SDO exchangers will have the trading power of a summer desert week



Not if it's based your your deeded week...which may or may not be true.


----------



## J&JFamily (Aug 27, 2009)

barndweller said:


> I was asked several times during the 90 minutes if I wanted to join the network.



I too am very interested to know how much they would charge you for joining SVN.  If we buy a resale and they allowed us to join SVN, I suspect the resale value of their TS would go up and we (those who bought or want to buy resale) would benefit.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

J&JFamily said:


> I too am very interested to know how much they would charge you for joining SVN.  If we buy a resale and they allowed us to join SVN, I suspect the resale value of their TS would go up and we (those who bought or want to buy resale) would benefit.



Barndweller owns a TS where owners have recently been invited to join the SVN (Villas of Cave Creek) - this doesn't apply to all resorts.


----------



## Politico (Aug 27, 2009)

Everything just gets more confusing each day......


----------



## Politico (Aug 27, 2009)

bogeygolf said:


> I'm an non-SVN owner who own a 2bd platinum floating summer week at SBP deeded week 30.  I just got off the phone with Nick at starwood in resolution services, perhaps the same person barndweller spoke with earlier.  After speaking with him and getting an explanation of how the new process works it makes sense to me (although I am not happy about it!) and answers some of the questions from tuggers on this thread.
> 
> Here are the detail summary of what I got from him:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, Starwood employees are not the most clear and intelligent. Even though you own a non-SVN week, did you ask the employee whether this process applies to non-SVN weeks? It makes sense for SVN weeks, but it does not make sense at all for non-SVN weeks, and I was told yesterday that this new process specifically does not apply to non-SVN weeks (for whatever that it worth)....


----------



## LisaH (Aug 27, 2009)

One newbie question: assuming Starwood would only allow depositing SDO week on the deed, would a week 14 trade well with II? Looks like half of the time, it will be either the week before or after Easter...

I'm in the process of closing a Premier 1BR (deeded as week 14) at SDO. Hope it will not be affected too much by the new policy...


----------



## bogeygolf (Aug 27, 2009)

I called II late last night after speaking with Nick at starwood and they confirmed the process that that Nick told me.  However, the rep. at II said Starwood would use the code "ST2" in my case (which is not setup in II yet) but starwood still has to give II a specific week for the exchange.  

Perhaps starwood will give our deeded week I'm not sure about this but this sounds to me that starwood should be able to tell us owners when we are making a request to trade with II which specific week they will be using for the trade.  We should all ask this question when making a request for exchange and let them know if we're not happy with a specific week that they are using.  The II rep also mentioned that everything regarding the new process is still based upon availability so I think its going to be more beneficial for those who make earlier request for exchange than later as there will be more inventory of good weeks left for starwood to give to II.  

In terms of doing online exchange and doing this yourself, I believe we cannot do that either (not 100% sure about this) and when making the request for exchange with starwood they will work with II to see if you can get instant exchange.  If not an on-going search will probably be placed on your behalf.

Pit, you bring up a good point, I'm not sure how they do this unless starwood explains further.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 27, 2009)

It shouldn't matter what your deeded week is. Per the permitted use clause of your contract, you are allowed to reserve any week within your season.  Buying a timeshare solely for reserving a high demand week and depositing it to trade is a perfectly legitimate way to exploit the rules to your benefit, especially with float ownership.  Starwood should have anticipated this.  Now there is little they can do legally to limit it.  They only exacerbated the problem with their lax coding of seasons (e.g. coding Hawaii platinum year round or Arizona as platinum all winter) when there were clear trends showing certain weeks had much higher demand.

I do think that once the economy turns around, those who bought to trade might find it less easy to milk the system.  But for now, those with a few thousand bucks can buy a good trader and go on some really great vacations for pennies on the dollar.  I just hope those higher end resorts will be around because with foreclosures on homes still on the rise (acc. to WSJ), I fear that folks will walk away from their TSs and leave remaining owners holding the bag.


----------



## Pit (Aug 27, 2009)

bogeygolf said:


> I called II late last night after speaking with Nick at starwood and they confirmed the process that that Nick told me.  However, the rep. at II said Starwood would use the code "ST2" in my case (which is not setup in II yet) but starwood still has to give II a specific week for the exchange.



So, this is the deposit first scenario. I expect Starwood to simply deposit your reserved week. For the unimformed, they will offer to choose the deposit for you. I wonder if II will treat all ST2 deposits equally, or if trade strength will depend on the actual week deposited.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know if others have checked their II accounts recently, but I have now been given "Gold Plus weeks" in addition to my normal weeks....So, for the same exact weeks currently deposited in II, I now have them being shown under both categories.

Clueless to what it all means!

Edited to add......."Gold Plus" = ST2 code

Also, I am able to do searches with my Gold Plus weeks.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 27, 2009)

Joshadelic said:


> I sent it through the messaging system at mystarcentral.  My experience says that the $7.00/hour person will read it and attempt a response.  Then I'll have to write back and ask for the $10/hour person to attempt (and probably fail) to give me any more information.  Then, by the time the $15/hour person sends me their version of what they've been told to say to people when they really have no real answers, I've probably reached the point of boredom with the whole thing.  That's how they've been getting away with this crap...at least with me.  Shame on me for not having more conviction of follow-through to make these people live up to their promises and just in general act like people who are sincerely interested in their customers wants/needs.  On the other hand, why is it up to me to MAKE these things happen.  Starwood should be more proactive...and like was said many times before...
> 
> HINT, HINT...STARWOOD - READ THIS PART!!!
> 
> STARWOOD SHOULD HAVE ACTIVE REPRESENTATION ON THIS BOARD!!  AN EMPLOYEE WHO ACTUALLY HAS THE AUTHORITY TO ANSWER THE SERIOUS CONCERNS THAT WE AS OWNERS HAVE - AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT THEM.  THEIR LACK OF REPRESENTATION HERE ONLY MAKES THINGS WORSE FOR EVERYONE.  IF THEY COULD TAKE THAT $15/HOUR PERSON AND ASSIGN THEM TO MONITOR THIS BOARD, THEY COULD SAVE THEMSELVES A LOT OF FUTURE PROBLEMS.  I PERSONALLY KNOW PEOPLE WHO WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A JOB LIKE THAT.  IT'S OBVIOUSLY STARWOOD'S UNWILLINGNESS TO FACE THEIR CUSTOMERS IN A TRANSPARENT MANNER THAT IS CAUSING IT NOT TO HAPPEN.  WHAT A SHAME.



THIS WAS THEIR RESPONSE TO MY EMAIL...

Thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership. We welcome the opportunity to assist you. 

We extend our apologies for any confusion that this matter may have caused. For information purposes, every owner that is eligible for the modification to the Interval International methodology is being notified regarding this matter. Notifications regarding the Interval International methodology change have been sent to every owner in the form of a newly modified and customized Interval International resort directory. Again, we extend our apologies for any confusion that this matter may have caused. Should you have additional concerns regarding this matter, please feel free to contact our offices at the toll free number listed below. We will be more than happy to answer any questions you may have.

We hope that this information was beneficial to you. Should you need further assistance, please contact Owner Services at: 

Sheraton 888-SV- OWNER (786 9637) 
407- 903- 4649 

Owner Services is available Monday through Friday, 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. and Saturday through Sunday, 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. Eastern time. 

We appreciate your patronage and thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership. Have a wonderful day. 

Sincerely, 
Enrique Fernandez 
E-Communications Specialist 
Owner Services


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

That's good news - at least they put (the bad news) in writing.   

But how stupid, that no one from Starwood or II told anyone about the new II guide,  when they called!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 27, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> I don't know if others have checked their II accounts recently, but I have now been given "Gold Plus weeks" in addition to my normal weeks....So, for the same exact weeks currently deposited in II, I now have them being shown under both categories.
> 
> Clueless to what it all means!
> 
> ...



No Gold Plus=ST2 code, but I had already deposited my 2010 week.

My 2009 week was showing up before the change(I can deposit 48-50), but that is still gone. No ST2 code for it.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> That's good news - at least they put (the bad news) in writing.
> 
> But how stupid, that no one from Starwood or II told anyone about the new II guide,  when they called!



Denise,

You seem like you may have some idea what is going on here.  Could you tell me how this might effect me?  I own a small 1br SDO week 50 and a 2br LO SVV week 9.  I know my week 9 SVV is one of the highest demand weeks there, but on the II demand index, my week 50 SDO doesn't look as good.  Should I just be happy that both of my weeks are platinum, or does that actual week count at this point?  Being that these are both in SVN, does it even matter?

BTW...I can't see my 2010 weeks in II either and can only search out about one year with the 2009 weeks.  I'm not sure why the 2009 weeks are even there because I've already used them.


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 27, 2009)

I only own a non-SVN SDO odd yr lock-out.  It is platinum season with week 10 on the deed.  Last yr I reserved a week 12 to deposit and it did very well--I would assume a week 10 would do just as well if it comes to using our deeded week only.  If we use our week and do not deposit are we still able to reserve w/in the season we bought--for example if I wanted to book week 52 to vacation?  Are they just choosing/limiting the weeks people can deposit?  I belong to RCI not interval at this point--thanx, Dawn


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> No Gold Plus=ST2 code, but I had already deposited my 2010 week.
> 
> My 2009 week was showing up before the change(I can deposit 48-50), but that is still gone. No ST2 code for it.



ST2 is most likely resort specific......I'm guessing that each resort will have it's own code for "Gold Plus," similar to it's normal code. In my case, they changed the last letter in the resort code to a "2."


----------



## Fcast (Aug 27, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Starwood.  

They indicated that if you want to deposit your week you need to contact Starwood and they give you a "resort access code" that corresponds to your season and unit size and not the week listed on your deed if you have a floating week.  I have a 1-52 week floater at SDO. 

You provide this code to II and make a request.  If II does not fulfill the request or you change your mind you will be permitted to bring the week back into starwood and reserve again at your home resort.  

Not sure how this affects trading power and I guess you have some advantage by bringing your week back into Starwood.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

Joshadelic said:


> Denise,
> 
> You seem like you may have some idea what is going on here



I do?????


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

> Joshadelic
> 
> Notifications regarding the Interval International methodology change have been sent to every owner in the form of a newly modified and customized Interval International resort directory.



Thanks for posting their reply......I'll wait and see if I receive a new resort directory.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 27, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> ST2 is most likely resort specific......I'm guessing that each resort will have it's own code for "Gold Plus," similar to it's normal code. In my case, they changed the last letter in the resort code to a "2."



No ST# code for me, are those showing on your 2010 weeks?


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I do?????



Of course!  You've always struck me as one of the smart ones around here!!


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> No ST# code for me, are those showing on your 2010 weeks?



No, they are only showing on the 2009 weeks that I have already deposited into II.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

Joshadelic said:


> Of course!  You've always struck me as one of the smart ones around here!!



Starwood and II have baffled me with BS this week - I don't know if we will really know until the new II guide comes out.  Any bets if we will get it before 2010?  Since we already got the 2009 books, I'm suspicious.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 27, 2009)

This is what shows up for me...

My Units

Sheraton Desert Oasis - Platinum Plus
SI1
Unit: 1BED
Float

Sheraton Vistana Villages - Platinum
SV3
Unit: 2BED
Float

Unit: 1BEDA
Float

Unit: 1BEDB
Float




Are the "SI1" and "SV3" the new codes?  I didn't notice before that it specified which season and I didn't notice that code before.  Of course, I wasn't looking for it either.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't show any codes or season designations at all with my deposited SDO week, and my non-deposited fixed SVR week....weird...


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

Hmmmm, I wonder if the new code, "Gold/Platinum Plus." etc., is somehow representative of a point value that is being assigned to your week?


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I don't show any codes or season designations at all with my deposited SDO week, and my non-deposited fixed SVR week....weird...



My weeks are both in SVN.  I'm looking at my corporate II account.  Same for you?  None of my weeks are deposited.  I've already used my 2009 weeks, so I'm not sure why they are even there, but the 2010 weeks are not there.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2009)

No - those are non-SVN weeks in my non-SVN Acct.

But when I look at my SVN Acct., that week doesn't have a  code or season designation, either.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 27, 2009)

> Hmmmm, I wonder if the new code, "Gold/Platinum Plus." etc., is somehow representative of a point value that is being assigned to your week?



I think it is supposed to but I'm puzzled. I did a little trade testing this am early. I have one listed as Plat Plus and one as Gold plus. The Gold Plus could see a lot more Sheraton resorts than the Plat Plus. Makes no sense. Also....my non Starwood units see everything my Starwoods see but can go beyond 12 months. Seems like trade power is no longer working for Starwood. My other tester units do  NOT have golden pineapple designations!


----------



## barndweller (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's a thought...

Maybe you MUST do a deposit or request to see beyond 12 months. Also, this may be the only way to get a Starwood advantage. Just using the units to search doesn't seem to be of any advantage over any other non-affiliated resort searches.


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 27, 2009)

This is a lot like watching the TV show "Lost" - Everyone time one question is answered, three more questions are brought to light.  The difference is I like the TV show.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

barndweller said:


> I think it is supposed to but I'm puzzled. I did a little trade testing this am early. I have one listed as Plat Plus and one as Gold plus. The Gold Plus could see a lot more Sheraton resorts than the Plat Plus. Makes no sense. Also....my non Starwood units see everything my Starwoods see but can go beyond 12 months. Seems like trade power is no longer working for Starwood. My other tester units do  NOT have golden pineapple designations!



OY!    Let's hope that we receive those new directories soon, and not in 2010, as DeniseM has questioned.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

K2Quick said:


> This is a lot like watching the TV show "Lost" - Everyone time one question is answered, three more questions are brought to light.  The difference is I like the TV show.



:hysterical:


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

barndweller said:


> Here's a thought...
> 
> Maybe you MUST do a deposit or request to see beyond 12 months. Also, this may be the only way to get a Starwood advantage. Just using the units to search doesn't seem to be of any advantage over any other non-affiliated resort searches.



The thing is, the designation of Gold Plus has been given to weeks that I have already deposited.......2009. 

I agree tho, I too can only search a year out on the same weeks that are now designated as "Gold Plus."


----------



## barndweller (Aug 27, 2009)

So here's some more fuel for the fire....

I called II last night. I asked how to search beyond 12 months like I am supposed to be able to do. I was told I can not do that any longer with Sheraton units. I must either deposit or request. Otherwise I can only see 12 months out. The connection was so bad I couldn't hear well and so had to hang up and try again (which I haven't done). What I don't know is how to initiate a search first (request ?) that will allow me to look and see what's available beyond 12 months. I book 90% of my exchanges by just seeing something online and deciding to go. I rarely have a specific week and place in mind. This new system doesn't work for me at all!


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

barndweller said:


> So here's some more fuel for the fire....
> 
> I called II last night. I asked how to search beyond 12 months like I am supposed to be able to do. I was told I can not do that any longer with Sheraton units. I must either deposit or request. Otherwise I can only see 12 months out. The connection was so bad I couldn't hear well and so had to hang up and try again (which I haven't done). What I don't know is how to initiate a search first (request ?) that will allow me to look and see what's available beyond 12 months. I book 90% of my exchanges by just seeing something online and deciding to go. I rarely have a specific week and place in mind. This new system doesn't work for me at all!



Don't know if it's true, but, I was told that you call Starwood, and ask them to deposit a week for you to do online searches with. They will deposit a dummy week ( I was told your deeded week will be used.) for you to search with. You have one year to either use the week, in which case Starwood would then actually give the week to II, or you can give the week back to Starwood, and stay at your home resort, etc.....Depending on availability, of course.


Edited to add......Oh wait, you're talking about request first. That I never asked, sorry! I did read somewhere in this thread that request first searches would no longer be available to Starwood owners.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 27, 2009)

Big Whoop! SVN people will get all the poop in their new II catalogue. I'm not in the network so when do I get an explaination from Starwood? Or from II? I paid for my account. I paid to have my units added to my account when I purchased them. I read the II PR junk that says I have the ability to search first for up to 24 months without depositing my unit. This is supposed to be a big selling point over RCI.

Suddenly, Starwood and II have taken that away from me. I can't search beyond 12 months with my Sheraton managed resorts unless I call Starwood and relinquish my reserved week. This is blatant manipulation by Starwood. They should not be able to hold my reserved week hostage!!!

This is not easier or smoother. It gives all the control to Starwood. Since I am not a member of their network I should not be held to their rules for exchanging at II.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 27, 2009)

Yikes. I have three units on deposit and don't see any of those ST2 or equivalent codes. I still have the resort codes listed, weeks I deposited, expiration dates, etc.

Still no access to 2009 or 2010 weeks.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 27, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> No, they are only showing on the 2009 weeks that I have already deposited into II.



My 2010 week is already deposited and it still has the "old" II code.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 27, 2009)

The search first thing really frosts me.  

I'm probably in the minority in that I didn't buy my units to get Starwood pref. I actually like them and have used them for myself. Most of my exchanges have been found while just browsing. When I've exchanged it was instant online when I saw something I wanted. I could care less if I can get into the eastern highly coveted resorts or the hoity toity Hawaiian places. If it's that important I'd have joined SVN. I'm content to use TPI or SFX for the exchanges I want and probably won't use II with my Starwood units anymore. I'm very open to private exchanges. If anyone wants to pursue exchanging into Scottsdale high season in the future, let me know. I'd rather give it to you than Starwood.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2009)

I wonder what affect this will have on RCI?  Not that I would use RCI for my weeks, but I wonder if the same confusion applies?  

It's premature to be worried, in my opinion, but I do worry without wanting to worry.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 27, 2009)

> It's premature to be worried



If you think Starwood will give you back the search functions and trade power you had before this mess, you've been drinking the koolaide. Starwood wants to control what gets deposited and now they do. End of story.


----------



## Politico (Aug 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I don't show any codes or season designations at all with my deposited SDO week



I see the same thing.


----------



## Politico (Aug 27, 2009)

*SVN or not*

When people post what they can see and not see, I think it would be very helpful if you could state whether it is an SVN week (corporate account) or a non-SVN account (non-corporate account).  My calls with Starwood indicate that there is/will be a difference.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 27, 2009)

I have stated over & over that I am non-SVN, This is my personal II account. I paid to list my units that Starwood now controls.


----------



## Pit (Aug 27, 2009)

barndweller said:


> I have stated over & over that I am non-SVN, This is my personal II account. I paid to list my units that Starwood now controls.



Starwood does not control your week, you do. If II will no longer accept your reserved week, you can rent it or deposit with an exchange company that will accept it. Perhaps you should contact II and request a refund of the fees you paid, since it seems they are unwilling to uphold their end of the deal.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 27, 2009)

Politico said:


> I see the same thing.



Put me down also as not seeing the new code on a non-SVN unit.

I'll also start putting down CO ski week non-SVN on my sightings.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

Politico said:


> When people post what they can see and not see, I think it would be very helpful if you could state whether it is an SVN week (corporate account) or a non-SVN account (non-corporate account).  My calls with Starwood indicate that there is/will be a difference.



I am a non-SVN account.


----------



## BradC (Aug 27, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder if the new code, "Gold/Platinum Plus." etc., is somehow representative of a point value that is being assigned to your week?


I think this is the season name within SVN -- that is, it's the "new" season name, not the one on your deed.

If you recall, we recently discovered that the new StarOptions charts had new color coding on them, with new season names.  So my deeded Kierland Platinum week is listed on the new StarOptions chart in a pink color, which is shown as "Platinum Plus" in the footnotes (orange weeks are called "Platinum", pink are "Platinum Plus").

When I look at my II account, I see that week listed as "Westin Kierland Villas - Platinum Plus".  Granted, this is in my SVO-provided II account.

Weeks at Kierland were originally sold as Platinum, Gold, and Silver; but the new chart shows Kierland weeks designated as Platinum Plus, Gold Plus, and Gold.

So I'm guessing the season designations you're seeing are just Starwood's new season names, not any particular point value from II (although they could be closely related).


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 27, 2009)

Politico said:


> I just spoke to Starwood, the changes are only to SVN accounts.  A supervisor told me that non-SVN accounts will be allowed to deposit online whatever week they reserved. Since I never deposit my SVN week in II, I was relieved to hear that.



I'm holding out hope that this is still the case.  The 2010 non-SVN SDO weeks that I have on deposit with II don't look any different than they did before all this excitement started (any other reference to my owned units is now gone, however).  Legally *wood cannot impose this new process on non-SVN owners.  It says right in the Rules and Regulations available on mystarcentral that you have the right to reserve and deposit any week in your float period.  Going forward, they may try to hold you to these bogus new SVN deposit rules and you may have to go down the brown path even a little bit further than before, but I'm guessing there will be a way to get your reserved week deposited.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 27, 2009)

I am beginning to think all my anger directed at Starwood is misplaced. I now think perchance it is Interval that has (with the nudge from Starwood) changed the ability to search without deposit or request to only 12 months.

See this thread.http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105225

One of the big advantages for membership at Interval over RCI may soon be history.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 27, 2009)

Actually, that's the exact reason that I was thinking the new designations were point related.....Seems that each resort now has a code that correlates with the star options.

It was just a guess, but that's how it struck me.





BradC said:


> I think this is the season name within SVN -- that is, it's the "new" season name, not the one on your deed.
> 
> If you recall, we recently discovered that the new StarOptions charts had new color coding on them, with new season names.  So my deeded Kierland Platinum week is listed on the new StarOptions chart in a pink color, which is shown as "Platinum Plus" in the footnotes (orange weeks are called "Platinum", pink are "Platinum Plus").
> 
> ...


----------



## barndweller (Aug 27, 2009)

> Actually, that's the exact reason that I was thinking the new designations were point related.....



For those who haven't read the entire thread or are skimming......

I posted early on that points were mentioned in my initial phone call to Starwood and during the 3 way call with II. There is definitely an assignment of points to the value of our non-SVN weeks. I doubt that a reserved week will have any bearing on trade power any longer. As non-SVN owners we have lost any enhanced trade power gained with reserving high demand weeks. Trade power is being set by seasons only and what you purchased will be the determining factor not what week you reserve. That of course is just my speculation. It makes sense and would certainly simplify the problem for both Starwood and II.


----------



## Politico (Aug 27, 2009)

K2Quick said:


> I'm holding out hope that this is still the case.  The 2010 non-SVN SDO weeks that I have on deposit with II don't look any different than they did before all this excitement started (any other reference to my owned units is now gone, however).  Legally *wood cannot impose this new process on non-SVN owners.  It says right in the Rules and Regulations available on mystarcentral that you have the right to reserve and deposit any week in your float period.  Going forward, they may try to hold you to these bogus new SVN deposit rules and you may have to go down the brown path even a little bit further than before, but I'm guessing there will be a way to get your reserved week deposited.



Seeing the same thing you are for my non-SVN SDO weeks. And hoping that they are unaffected.  They may try and pull a fast one, but if we object,  they will have no choice but to deposit the week you reserve.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 27, 2009)

SDKath said:


> I thought it is in the old bylaws of certain units (SDO...) that we can have right to deposit the exact week we own.  They can't just change that.  Where is Pat when we need her?


How the HECK did I miss this one - okay, okay, I am reading!


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 27, 2009)

barndweller said:


> Just had an interesting phone call.....first I've had since my initial Sheraton Desert Oasis re-sale purchase 4 years ago. (When I got a sales call immediately after SDO got the paperwork.)
> 
> Polite gentleman gave his name(which I failed to note) and asked if I would like to sell my timeshare. I asked what timeshare & he replied your Starwood timeshare. I said no and he said okay, goodbye.
> 
> Maybe Starwood sales guys are getting lists of disgruntled owners who have called Starwood recently. Do ya think?


I have gotten 3 of those phone calls in the last 8 days - is it a coincidence?


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 27, 2009)

bogeygolf said:


> I'm an non-SVN owner who own a 2bd platinum floating summer week at SBP deeded week 30.  I just got off the phone with Nick at Starwood in resolution services, perhaps the same person barndweller spoke with earlier.  After speaking with him and getting an explanation of how the new process works it makes sense to me (although I am not happy about it!) and answers some of the questions from TUGgers on this thread.
> 
> Here are the detail summary of what I got from him:
> 
> ...


Okay, how can Starwood do any of this when they don't control what week I can reserve?

How can we LET them do this when we are entitled to our weeks - either deeded or the one we reserve in our float season?

From the StarCentral Website

"Fixed Week Preference Period

Fixed week preference period begins 24 months prior to the first day of use of your numbered floating unit week and lasts 12 months. During this fixed week preference period, owners of similarly numbered floating unit weeks have the exclusive right to reserve the the use of their numbered floating unit week in the same villa type they own without any competition for the same vacation time from owners owning differently numbered floating Unit Weeks.

Floating Use Period

The floating use period allows you to vacation at a different time then the numbered floating unit week u own. The floating use period begins 12 months prior to use of an unreserved vacation ownership interest in a given calendar year and ends on the last day of that calendar year. During that time you will be competing with other floating week owners on a first come, first serve basis. Blahhhhh

Split vacation Period "

Short version - You can also reserve a 3 and 4 day stay

The wording of this document is what gives us the right to reserve the weeks we want within our season - but now II is saying they will no longer take our reserved weeks?

They would rather take the crappy weeks that Starwood is going to give them instead???

Interestingly, this is how DVC owners used to deposit into II - they had no choice.

When I deposit my Wyndham Points into II it is also a 'generic' deposit - not a real week but a certain number of points based on what 'season' I want to deposit.

I am not a happy camper...and my account is still only showing me deposited 2010 weeks - nothing beyond....no new codes...

and Angela, how could they classify Summer Myrtle Beach as only Gold Plus??? not even Platinum???


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is the link to the star options chart.  I think they decided to make SBP gold plus because the float period 9-43, 47 contains some weeks that are not prime and when they decided to sell Palmetto platinum as 24-35 they needed to downgrade the overall average of SBP to account for the less prime weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2009)

tschwa2 said:


> Here is the link to the star options chart.  I think they decided to make SBP gold plus because the float period 9-43, 47 contains some weeks that are not prime and when they decided to sell Palmetto platinum as 24-35 they needed to downgrade the overall average of SBP to account for the less prime weeks.



That makes sense.  I have had two different 2 bedrooms for exchange in II for SBP, one is 2009 week 22 that is in the account right now, and it sees the bulk bankings that are posted on TUG sightings.  My 2008 week was a week 39, and it also saw the bulk bankings.  

I wouldn't want a week 9 deposited, as I assume it would be bad trading power, but if they let me deposit my week 14, I would be okay with it.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 27, 2009)

tschwa2 said:


> Here is the link to the star options chart.  I think they decided to make SBP gold plus because the float period 9-43, 47 contains some weeks that are not prime and when they decided to sell Palmetto platinum as 24-35 they needed to downgrade the overall average of SBP to account for the less prime weeks.


Not good news for those of us that own summer weeks. :annoyed: 

The test will be if the Starwood preference will still be in effect - but we know that different Starwood weeks are much stronger traders based on the check-in date...will it now be only based on the 'color' our week is assigned? Something is definitely being lost here for the non-SVN owners - the ability to trade a STRONG week (with II) versus a generic week.

Are the 1-52 float SDO owners also 'punished'? Or will Starwood go by the deeded week and assign the color that way?
I only saw the one StarOption chart for that resort....let me look again.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> The test will be if the Starwood preference will still be in effect -



Based on SW sightings that were seen AFTER the changes in II occurred, it IS still in effect.

My 2010 floating non-SVN SDO week, has not been tampered with - but it's already deposited so maybe they can't mess with it.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 28, 2009)

> Pat
> 
> and Angela, how could they classify Summer Myrtle Beach as only Gold Plus??? not even Platinum???



Well, if they are going to assign a point value to our weeks, then following the Star Options is what makes sense......We will have to wait and see how this affects our trading power. 

Since Starwood's email reply stated that II was going to be sending out a new directory explaining the changes, I'm guessing that II is initiating these changes, or is at least a partner in crime.....II has always been a like=like exchange company, and converting weeks into points would work well for them.

I bet they are also working with Marriott, and our Marriott weeks will be given a point value based on the new reward points chart, or similair......Time will tell.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> My 2010 floating non-SVN SDO week, has not been tampered with - but it's already deposited so maybe they can't mess with it.



Same here.

Carolyn


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 28, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Based on SW sightings that were seen AFTER the changes in II occurred, it IS still in effect.
> 
> My 2010 floating non-SVN SDO week, has not been tampered with - but it's already deposited so maybe they can't mess with it.


I deposited 1 week before the change so I still have the 'old' STW code for my Broadway Plantation.
edit, I see that SDO only has one chart - not a seperate one for the full year float owners - so I guess the 'lucky' owners who got a deeded week of 1-21 will get the GOOD point/color assignment and the rest are out of luck.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 28, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> I deposited 1 week before the change so I still have the 'old' STW code for my Broadway Plantation.
> edit, I see that SDO only has one chart - not a seperate one for the full year float owners - so I guess the 'lucky' owners who got a deeded week of 1-21 will get the GOOD point/color assignment and the rest are out of luck.



I'm not sure  When SVO sells SDO they do it with their seasons instead of the 1-52 float week.  I know buyers who are looking to requalify weeks look for "true platinum" 1-21 weeks instead of 1-52 float deeded as 1-21.  I was under the impression that full float weeks would not receive the full amount of platinum staroptions regardless of deeded week.  Perhaps someone who requalified a SDO week could say how it worked for them.

My main worry is not so much that trading power will be diminished because I think that even if the weeks are averaged the trading power will still be good especially with the priority period.  My worry is that most prime weeks will not get deposited to II and therefore less good stuff to choose from.


----------



## krj9999 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok, newbie to SVO here.  But I just got my SDO deed into the SVO system, and even though this is non-mandatory and the letter I received says I am not eligible for SVN, when I signed up for mystarcentral, my week (which is a platinum standard 1 BR) is showing 67,100 StarOptions available for 2010.  Go figure.


----------



## Fcast (Aug 28, 2009)

tschwa2 said:


> I'm not sure  When SVO sells SDO they do it with their seasons instead of the 1-52 float week.  I know buyers who are looking to requalify weeks look for "true platinum" 1-21 weeks instead of 1-52 float deeded as 1-21.  I was under the impression that full float weeks would not receive the full amount of platinum staroptions regardless of deeded week.  Perhaps someone who requalified a SDO week could say how it worked for them.
> 
> My main worry is not so much that trading power will be diminished because I think that even if the weeks are averaged the trading power will still be good especially with the priority period.  My worry is that most prime weeks will not get deposited to II and therefore less good stuff to choose from.




In speaking with Starwood they tell me that that 1-52 week is related to the older SDO section.  They claim that it is a red season week and that to get the best trading power you need to deposit early.  My code is now SI2.  It is all very confusing to me.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 28, 2009)

krj9999 said:


> Ok, newbie to SVO here.  But I just got my SDO deed into the SVO system, and even though this is non-mandatory and the letter I received says I am not eligible for SVN, when I signed up for mystarcentral, my week (which is a platinum standard 1 BR) is showing 67,100 StarOptions available for 2010.  Go figure.



Here's some advice for you...

Info on mystarcentral = worthless.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 28, 2009)

Fcast said:


> In speaking with Starwood they tell me that that 1-52 week is related to the older SDO section.  They claim that it is a red season week and that to get the best trading power you need to deposit early.  My code is now SI2.  It is all very confusing to me.



AH HA!  This is starting to make sense to me now.  I specifically bought a resale SDO week that is "true platinum" - which I requalified when I bought my SVV week.  My SDO week now shows up in II with the code SI1.  It also says it is a "platinum plus" week above that.  I'm assuming your week that is coded SI2 says "gold plus", since those who bought floating 1-52 SDO weeks and requalified them were put in the gold plus tier no matter what week was on the deed.


----------



## krj9999 (Aug 28, 2009)

That bad, eh?



Joshadelic said:


> Here's some advice for you...
> 
> Info on mystarcentral = worthless.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 28, 2009)

krj9999 said:


> That bad, eh?



They are about 20 years behind the times with their technology.  Their databases can't even keep track of how many staroptions most people have, let alone whether or not you're actually in SVN.

If you have a desire to be in SVN, what I would do is just wait until you receive a bill and if it has the SVN membership charge on it, then pay for it.  Then, a few months later (or even a couple of years later for better effect), call and try to make a staroption exchange.  If they say you can't, then ask them what you're paying your SVN membership fee for????  I've heard of other TUGGERS being let into SVN because of this type of mistake.  If they don't offer you membership at that time, the worst thing that will happen is that they will refund your money.  Either way, it's worth a shot if you actually want to be in SVN.


----------



## catlady (Aug 28, 2009)

As someone who has been trying to pick up a SDO or SBP cheap for trading puposes I've been following these threads closely! 

As I've not used II at all I'm not sure I'm following all the threads completely, but am I right in thinking that if I had a SDO floating 1-52 weeks and I wanted to deposit into II starwood would give II any week within weeks 1-52 to trade (as all are meant to be High season). However if i had a high week 1-21 at SBP than they would have to deposit a week within in those weeks to trade.

I would however have no control over which weeks deposited, *but* they would all have the same trade power within II as all would get the same code? Therefore my actual trade power would not change?

I realise no-one is really sure what is happening but am I anywhere close to understanding this or should I go back and re-read


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 28, 2009)

krj9999 said:


> Ok, newbie to SVO here.  But I just got my SDO deed into the SVO system, and even though this is non-mandatory and the letter I received says I am not eligible for SVN, when I signed up for mystarcentral, my week (which is a platinum standard 1 BR) is showing 67,100 StarOptions available for 2010.  Go figure.



Using my 2007 purchase as an example, I knew that my SVV resale did not include 2007 staroptions.  When I first saw my acct. at msc it showed 2007 availability.  The wise folks here at TUG assured me that eventually reality would set in and msc would show the correction.  Sure enough, months later it was corrected.  To this day, II shows my 2 bedroom as a lock out, which it is not and should I ever try to make 2 reservations (as if a lo) *wood would prevent it.


----------



## James1975NY (Aug 28, 2009)

catlady said:


> As someone who has been trying to pick up a SDO or SBP cheap for trading puposes I've been following these threads closely!
> 
> As I've not used II at all I'm not sure I'm following all the threads completely, but am I right in thinking that if I had a SDO floating 1-52 weeks and I wanted to deposit into II starwood would give II any week within weeks 1-52 to trade (as all are meant to be High season). However if i had a high week 1-21 at SBP than they would have to deposit a week within in those weeks to trade.
> 
> ...



Assuming you become an owner at SDO, when you call to deposit your week call in advance. There are good weeks trade with that Starwood will pre-deposit in advance.

The bottom line is to call in advance. There will be some March weeks deposited at SDO that Starwood can transfer for you. I would not worry if you are interested in purchasing here.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 28, 2009)

Joshadelic said:


> THIS WAS THEIR RESPONSE TO MY EMAIL...
> 
> Thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership. We welcome the opportunity to assist you.
> 
> ...



So here was MY response:

So what exactly is the "modification to the methodology"??? I have not been notified other than to dig up the information myself after SVO had already made the change and have to email you to ask what is going on afterward. I still don't know what is going on...but I do know a major change has happened and no owners were told about it ahead of time.

Am I one of the people that are "eligible" for this? When will I be receiving my new directory? Why are my 2010 weeks not available in II? Is there information about this somewhere online (like maybe on mystarcentral.com - "my 24 hour ownership resource")? I appreciate your apology, but I just would like to know the answers to those questions.


And their response:

Thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership. We welcome the opportunity to assist you. 

We apologize for any inconvenience you may be experiencing regarding the new methodology for depositing weeks with Interval International (II). This change was made to benefit owners like yourself when choosing to deposit your week with II. We have included these benefits below: 

Prior to or within the use year, you are able to reverse an 
eligible assignment with II and travel with SVO. 

As an owner of a two bedroom lock-off you will no longer have to 
decide how you would like your ownership week to be deposited, as 
two one-bedrooms or one two-bedroom. 

Once the assignment is done, you may contact II immediately to 
start a search as opposed to waiting a minimum of 72 hours. 

The expiration date of the assignment is always the same 
regardless of when you contact us within the use year to deposit 
the week. You are now allowed more time to utilize your 
assignment with II. The request first assignment will always 
expire on June 30 two use years in the future of the assigned week 
i.e. assigned week is i 2009 so it will expire June 30, 2011.

Should you need further assistance, please contact Owner Services at: 

Sheraton 888-SV- OWNER (786 9637) 
407- 903- 4649 

Owner Services is available Monday through Friday, 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. and Saturday through Sunday, 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. Eastern time. 

Sincerely, 
Kristy Sandelin 
E-Communications Specialist 
Owner Services


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 28, 2009)

I love this part:

_As an owner of a two bedroom lock-off you will no longer have to 
decide how you would like your ownership week to be deposited, as 
two one-bedrooms or one two-bedroom. _

Now what does this exactly mean? You don't get to lock-off your units and make 2 deposits.

Or the fact that Starwood will take all the thinking of locking off out of our hands, because it's just way to stressful for us to understand.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 28, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I love this part:
> 
> _As an owner of a two bedroom lock-off you will no longer have to
> decide how you would like your ownership week to be deposited, as
> ...



When I look at my II account, it gives me the option to use the whole 2br or only one side.  I think they mean that you will be able to decide within II when you're searching.


----------



## James1975NY (Aug 28, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I love this part:
> 
> _As an owner of a two bedroom lock-off you will no longer have to
> decide how you would like your ownership week to be deposited, as
> ...



I understand this to mean that you can simply request an exchange and when you get the exchange Starwood will deposit a week appropriate to what was confirmed....one or two bedroom....

Something along those lines anyway....basically, you do not have to pre-plan this thought - "do I deposit one side or both?"


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 28, 2009)

James1975NY said:


> I understand this to mean that you can simply request an exchange and when you get the exchange Starwood will deposit a week appropriate to what was confirmed....one or two bedroom....
> 
> Something along those lines anyway....basically, you do not have to pre-plan this thought - "do I deposit one side or both?"




So no more snagging that 2br with the small 1br side of a lock-off?


----------



## Fcast (Aug 28, 2009)

Joshadelic said:


> AH HA!  This is starting to make sense to me now.  I specifically bought a resale SDO week that is "true platinum" - which I requalified when I bought my SVV week.  My SDO week now shows up in II with the code SI1.  It also says it is a "platinum plus" week above that.  I'm assuming your week that is coded SI2 says "gold plus", since those who bought floating 1-52 SDO weeks and requalified them were put in the gold plus tier no matter what week was on the deed.



Yes my week is listed as gold plus


----------



## barndweller (Aug 28, 2009)

> As an owner of a two bedroom lock-off you will no longer have to
> decide how you would like your ownership week to be deposited, as
> two one-bedrooms or one two-bedroom.



This sounds like it applies to SVN members. What about us non-SVN folk? I always split my L/O to get 2 exchanges or to deposit one in II and one in another exchange company. Am I going to get this new directory? Starwood hasn't answered any of the nitty gritty questions. Obviously they are going to treat all owners the same in regards to assigning points values to our units but will non-SVN owners still have the priority in II? Is the priority time going to remain at all? What the heck is the priority anymore? 3 days ...10 days....3 weeks? Who knows?


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 28, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> So no more snagging that 2br with the small 1br side of a lock-off?



No, one of the options you have to go through when you're searching with a unit that is a lock off is that you have to decide if you want the whole unit, or unit A, or unit B.  You may get unit A or B to pull a 2br - just like before.  At least that's what's happening for me.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 28, 2009)

> every owner that is eligible for the modification to the Interval International methodology is being notified regarding this matter.



What?? Just exactly who are they referring to? It seems that every possible combination has in some way been affected.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 28, 2009)

Joshadelic said:


> No, one of the options you have to go through when you're searching with a unit that is a lock off is that you have to decide if you want the whole unit, or unit A, or unit B.  You may get unit A or B to pull a 2br - just like before.  At least that's what's happening for me.



After my talk with the II *wood desk early this week, all these changes don't surprise me.


----------



## Politico (Aug 28, 2009)

*Starwood response to me*

I emailed Starwood through mystarcentral asking about the recent deposit changes in II and complaining about the lack of any communication.  Recall that I have an SDO non-SVN week and 1 SVN FL week. Here is Starwood's response, although it is unclear to me whether they are referring to my SVN or non-SVN week (my sense is that they are referring to my SVN week because of the ability to "an eligible assignment with Interval International and travel within the Starwood Vacation Network"):

Thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership. We welcome the opportunity to assist you. 

We apologize for any confusion regarding the new exchange method. We no longer deposit your week with Interval International (II), we actually issue a Request First Assignment. 

- This now gives you true trading power with II based on your home resort and season owned. 

- Once the assignment is done, it is available immediately for you to contact II to initiate your search. 

- Prior to or within the Use Year, the owner is always welcome to reverse an eligible assignment with Interval International and travel within the Starwood Vacation Network. 

- The expiration of the Request First Assignment is always the same regardless of when you contact us with your intent to exchange. The expiration date of the new II exchange method also provides owners additional time to utilize their assignment with Interval. With the June 30 expiration, the owner has anywhere from 18 to 30 months to use with II depending on when the owner called to request the assignment. Previously, the owner had anywhere from 12 to 24 months depending on the week that was deposited for the owner. 

We're sorry if you have not yet received notification. You should receive a special edition of the Interval International Directory soon. This directory also includes the new exchange enhancements. 

Owner Services is available Monday through Friday, 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. and Saturday through Sunday, 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. Eastern time. 

Have a pleasant day. 

Sincerely, 
E-Communications Specialist 
Owner Services


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 28, 2009)

I did a search test with my small 1br SDO week 50 (plat plus - which is code SI1) and also doing the exact same search with the small part of my 2br LO SVV week 9 (plat - code SV3).  They are seeing the EXACT same availability.

I think this is good news for me because I could NEVER see anything good with my SVV week.  Now I can see everything my SDO week does...even with the small side of the lockoff. 

Are there any other SVV owners here who can tell me what code (if any) they are seeing in II for their week?  The code I'm talking about is where you would expect to see the resort code.  It's now some other code that Starwood and II have come up with to denote resort and season.  Anyone seeing anything different?


----------



## barndweller (Aug 28, 2009)

Josh
I think I posted someplace on the thread that my VCC gold plus and my SDI Plat plus (both non-SVN) see exactly the same stuff. The kicker is that all my other independent resorts see that stuff, too. Doesn't appear to be any Starwood pref in effect for me.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2009)

There has been a change in my account!

My *FIXED* SVR week now shows as follows:

Unit: 2BEDSD 
*Float*	2009 (*Float*) 
Available	
Note: Contact resort/club to obtain reservation or assignment. 1-888-9869637

Unit: 2BEDSD 
*Float*	2010 (*Float*) 
Available	
Note: Contact resort/club to obtain reservation or assignment. 1-888-9869637

Unit: 2BEDSD 
*Float	*2011 (*Float*) 
Available	
Note: Contact resort/club to obtain reservation or assignment. 1-888-9869637

My fixed week is now a *floating* week???

PLUS - I have ALREADY made II exchanges with weeks 2009 and 2010!

I think I should call Starwood and have them "assign" me two more 2009 and 2010 weeks so I can do 2 more exchanges! 
  

When I click on the "exchange" icon, it asks me to put in my check-in date?

I put in the 2010 check-in date, & it is letting me proceed on to an exchange. ???  (This week has already been exchanged with II.)

If I wasn't worried about screwing up the exchange I made for my Bro and SIL - I'd do it!

The good news is that I also see these buttons:
*Vacation Exchange
Cruise Exchange
Short Stay Exchange
Place Request 
Deposit *

So it looks like I have all my online functions available?

BTW - I can search for 2 years out with the undeposited SVR 2010 week and 2011 week, and the deposited 2010 SDO week.  (All non-SVN.)


----------



## SDKath (Aug 29, 2009)

My Units (should be Week 52 Falls for 2010 only)...

Sheraton Vistana Resort 
VIO  

Unit: 2BEDSD 
Float  2009 (Float) 
AvailableThis unit is available to deposit and exchange immediately, use to place an exchange request, or exchange at a later date.           
Place Request 

Deposit 

Note: Contact resort/club to obtain reservation or assignment. 1-888-9869637


Unit: 2BEDSD 
Float  2010 (Float) 
AvailableThis unit is available to deposit and exchange immediately, use to place an exchange request, or exchange at a later date.           
Place Request 

Deposit 

Note: Contact resort/club to obtain reservation or assignment. 1-888-9869637


Unit: 2BEDSD 
Float  2011 (Float) 
AvailableThis unit is available to deposit and exchange immediately, use to place an exchange request, or exchange at a later date.           
Place Request 

Deposit 

Note: Contact resort/club to obtain reservation or assignment. 1-888-9869637


----------



## gmarine (Aug 29, 2009)

I just returned from a 2 week vacation during which Starwood canceled an online deposit of my SBP reservation. It took a few minutes but I eventually got a supervisor to deposit my exact reservation. A supervisor came on the line pretty quick after I asked the rep if she was able to do a conferance call. When she said yes, I gave her the number to the Executive offices . The supervisor also agreed that as a non-SVN member I have a right to deposit with II any week I have a reservation for.

I've had it with all this non-sense of Starwood trying to control deposits they have no right to control. I'm going to call the Executive offices Monday and see if I can get some answers. 

Not being able to control our reservations isnt acceptable. We own the units. It is our right. If it takes collecting names and trolling every timeshare message board on the internet to get thousands of owners to complain to Starwood then I will be first in line to start the ball rolling if Starwood doesnt stop this non-sense.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Was looking for a Starwood property to buy. ... Not anymore*

I have been looking to purchase a Starwood property. However will all of this turmoil with Starwood, and the reservations issue, I am on hold until the dust settles.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 29, 2009)

I tried to deposit my vistana resort week 52 2009 in II today; I was told that starwood has to cancel my reservation and then try to look for an available week for deposit. when I protest that this is a non svn week, I was told by the supervisor that the new deposit rule went into effect 8/18 and I can't deposit the week I have reserved already.  what should I do?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 29, 2009)

lily28 said:


> I tried to deposit my vistana resort week 52 2009 in II today; I was told that starwood has to cancel my reservation and then try to look for an available week for deposit. when I protest that this is a non svn week, I was told by the supervisor that the new deposit rule went into effect 8/18 and I can't deposit the week I have reserved already.  what should I do?



Right now, no one knows.  I am holding off on doing anything until I get more solid info.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 29, 2009)

gmarine said:


> I just returned from a 2 week vacation during which Starwood canceled an online deposit of my SBP reservation. It took a few minutes but I eventually got a supervisor to deposit my exact reservation. A supervisor came on the line pretty quick after I asked the rep if she was able to do a conferance call. When she said yes, I gave her the number to the Executive offices . The supervisor also agreed that as a non-SVN member I have a right to deposit with II any week I have a reservation for.
> 
> I've had it with all this non-sense of Starwood trying to control deposits they have no right to control. I'm going to call the Executive offices Monday and see if I can get some answers.
> 
> Not being able to control our reservations isnt acceptable. We own the units. It is our right. If it takes collecting names and trolling every timeshare message board on the internet to get thousands of owners to complain to Starwood then I will be first in line to start the ball rolling if Starwood doesnt stop this non-sense.



George, good for you!  I am right there behind you, too.  I won't rollover and let Starwood change the rules, right before our eyes.  TUG members are a small percentage of owners, and how many owners really battle to get a prime season week?  

The odd thing, to my mind, is II is going to get a bunch of bum weeks from us as depositors, when they had prime inventory from us before.  They don't find a July 4th week to be more exchangeable, therefore more money for them, than a week in early March, or later in October for SBP?


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 29, 2009)

gmarine said:


> I just returned from a 2 week vacation during which Starwood canceled an online deposit of my SBP reservation. It took a few minutes but I eventually got a supervisor to deposit my exact reservation. A supervisor came on the line pretty quick after I asked the rep if she was able to do a conferance call. When she said yes, I gave her the number to the Executive offices . The supervisor also agreed that as a non-SVN member I have a right to deposit with II any week I have a reservation for.
> 
> I've had it with all this non-sense of Starwood trying to control deposits they have no right to control. I'm going to call the Executive offices Monday and see if I can get some answers.
> 
> Not being able to control our reservations isnt acceptable. We own the units. It is our right. If it takes collecting names and trolling every timeshare message board on the internet to get thousands of owners to complain to Starwood then I will be first in line to start the ball rolling if Starwood doesnt stop this non-sense.


George, 
My 2 non-SVN SBP deposits are still showing in my account.

I would be interested in writing a letter - could u post or PM me the contact info for the executive officer you have been dealing with?
TIA


----------



## Pit (Aug 29, 2009)

lily28 said:


> I tried to deposit my vistana resort week 52 2009 in II today; I was told that starwood has to cancel my reservation and then try to look for an available week for deposit. when I protest that this is a non svn week, I was told by the supervisor that the new deposit rule went into effect 8/18 and I can't deposit the week I have reserved already.  what should I do?



Of course, this is BS. They don't need to search for availability, because you already have a reservation. You may want to contact their executive offices or legal counsel and request a written explanation for why Starwood is interferring with your usage rights, as defined in your CCR documents.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 29, 2009)

*My accounts' status*

Hello,

I was brave enough today to log into my various II accounts to see if anything is going on.  

*My SVN account* (for my $45K WKORV week) says that I own NOTHING and am not eligible to do anything (that generic banner message).  Luckily, I would never use this account to exchange my high MF weeks and Staroptions...but still! What in the world is Starwood doing? I pay for this account in my hefty MFs! I should be able to see what I own, at the very least.

*My non-SVN account* still only shows deposits from 2008 and 2009  . I spoke with an agent today who said that on her end, it doesn't even show that I can deposit my 2010 weeks, and that it doesn't list my resorts even though I paid to have my resorts added and have a 5-year membership,  so she said that I should wait a couple of days and call back  .

*My Hyatt account* (never used) looks just fine  . I'll never use it, but at least it knows me  .

*A leftover Starwood account* from a resale week I bought, which had been extended by II Customer Service to expire in November, was "closed by my home resort"


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 29, 2009)

We need to brainstorm and figure out what unknowns are here, before we write our letters.  

For one thing, I would like to know how deposits will be handled with alternative exchange companies, including RCI.  I will deposit weeks into Trading Places Maui, SFX and HTSE, way before I would deposit to RCI, but we need to know how our deposits to other companies would be affected.  If this is just II, then we may be okay with the others.

My second question would be: Will all deposits have good trading power, equal to a top deposit, or will all deposits be averaged together?  

Third, are we going to have any opportunites to trade up to a 2 bedroom from a 1 bedroom in II?  Sounds like the answer to this is no to that one.  If we just get a code, and we choose a 2 bedroom unit, sounds like we must use both halves of the lockout.  I would be okay with that, for an exchange to Maui, but not for an exchange to Orlando, where I can get 3 bedroom unit exchanges during off-season with a 2 bedroom Foxrun.


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 29, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We need to brainstorm and figure out what unknowns are here, before we write our letters.
> 
> For one thing, I would like to know how deposits will be handled with alternative exchange companies, including RCI.  I will deposit weeks into Trading Places Maui, SFX and HTSE, way before I would deposit to RCI, but we need to know how our deposits to other companies would be affected.  If this is just II, then we may be okay with the others.
> 
> ...



It appears to me (and these are only guesses on my part) that the answer to your second question is that you are going to get the same code as anyone else in your ownership season and unit size.  So that code should show equal exchanges for anyone in the same category as you.

On your third question (also guessing, but doing actual searches in II to back up my guess), I think you should be able to pull a 2br from a 1br deposit.  You can only request the same number of occupants as your deposited week will hold, but you may see weeks you can exchange for that are 6/2/6, 8/2/8, etc. even though you only have a 4/1/4 deposited.  At least that's what I'm seeing with my deposited weeks in II right now.  They can show you MORE occupancy, but NOT LESS.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 29, 2009)

I just had a long conversation with an II supervisor who I have previously dealt with. 

He explained it like this. If you want to make an exchange, you go ahead and make the exchange using the listed unit in your II account. You dont need to use a unit that has a specific year listed. Your trading power is based on the season you own and no specific unit/date is listed. For example, it will show up as Gold Plus, without a specific date.

Depositing a unit works like this according to the rep. You can deposit through II but you still have to call Starwood telling them you want to make the deposit. Starwood gives you a generic unit to use for the deposit but does not take the unit from your account until a confirmation is made. The deposit is not for a specific week/unit. The week isnt given to II until you use an exchange from that deposit.

I explained that I dont understand how II no longer is going to differentiate between weeks in the same season. For example Gold Plus at SDO is weeks 1-52 and they should trade drastically different. The rep explained that it is going to be similar to the way Worldmark works with the exception of the points. 
He says overall he sees it as a plus for owners. I'm not sure what I think yet. If our trading power isnt affected I dont think I'm going to have a problem with it but thats a big if. I'm still calling Starwood on Monday to clarify everything and I will post what I'm told.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Since we are all speculating . . .*



rickandcindy23 said:


> The odd thing, to my mind, is II is going to get a bunch of bum weeks from us as depositors, when they had prime inventory from us before.  They don't find a July 4th week to be more exchangeable, therefore more money for them, than a week in early March, or later in October for SBP?



Although Starwood has historically played with the right of a non-SVN unit owner to deposit a non-SVN week, they needed help to pull off this new caper -- and *I think the real culprit is I.I.*  Why is that?

First, Starwood has had a very cozy relationship with I.I.; think about the retroactive reassignment of units bulk banked by Starwood over the years.

Next, there is absolutely nothing preventing I.I. from accepting non-SVN reservations; other exchange companies do.

Finally, as rickandcindy point out above, this is new arrangement may not be in I.I.'s interest; they will end up with only "average" deposits rather than the mix of the previous hand-selected deposits by knowledgeable owners and the previous bulk deposits by Starwood.

My theory:  I.I. is running scared.  Disney just moved to RCI.  Marriott is (maybe) moving to an internal trading system.  Starwood already has a relationship with RCI on its older resorts which could presumably be expanded.   If Starwood also switched its primary external trading company, I.I. would lose much of its remaining high-end exchange resorts, and losing Disney, Marriott, and Starwood within a year or two would be devasting.

So -- and this is total speculation -- Starwood has enough bargaining power with I.I. at this particular point in time that it can force I.I. not to accept "unauthorized" deposits, even if the owner has the legal right to use, rent, or deposit a reserved use week.  What Starwood previously tried to accomplish by misinformation to the owners of the units ("we will deposit a week for you"), it will accomplish by forcing a change in its relationship with I.I. instead.


----------



## Fredm (Aug 29, 2009)

*Starwood has Blinked*

I actually think this is very good news for owners.
No question, Starwood could have handled the roll out better. 
But, more on this later.

Bear with me on this. Just my opinion.

I think Starwood has found itself in a tar pit because of its assumptive approach to non-SVN owner deposits. The vocal 1% are creating a highly disproportionate administrative, management, and overhead problem.
Owner relations is suffering because of it, and it has become a hot potato.

I can tell you that I.I. is not having any fun with it either.
Their role is supposed to be passive. Simply process deposits per the affiliation agreement with Starwood.
They likely have other issues with Starwood's bulk deposit approach.
Too much inconsistency. 

This change surely is intended to apply to SVN member deposits only (it can't be otherwise). If so, the changes as they are unfolding are very good news for most owners.

Picking it apart, this is the way I see it: 

SVN members never had it good. Assignment of bulk deposit inventory almost always hurt those with the best shares. It also created a huge variable in the exchange time window. 
Selecting June 30 as the inventory deposit date standardizes and increases the window for most. Coding the deposit also goes a long way to insure that the assigned deposit approximates the clout of what is actually owned. 
These are huge improvements for SVN members, who never had any say in the matter to begin with.
I will add that I.I. has to be pleased with a cleaner and more equitable basis on which to allocate trade value.

For non-SVN owners, the title of this thread should not be "Starwood has Won". It should be "Starwood has Blinked".

Ever done something you wish were done differently?

To place the question in the context of Starwood's perspective, their view has been the entire owner base. Not the 1% represented here.
I am going to climb out on a limb, and offer an opinion, support for which is only my observation.   

The ongoing management of deposits by exception can be attributed to either:

 - Ineptitude . I don't think so.  OR,
 - An attempt to subvert Resort Governing Documents. That would be ineptitude to the max. OR,

 - Control of owner inventory to maximize its own gain. Sure. It is an assumptive approach. And one Starwood has finally begun to back away from. 
It also explains why the antiquated, people intensive, reservation system remains. Starwood wants control of the inventory it surrenders. But, I digress...

A bulk deposit approach applied to non-SVN owners was simple, but in the end not worth the overhead, owner relations problems, and I.I. administration, of managing by exception. 

There are two otherwise legitimate, commonly accepted, methods of depositing a owner interest to the  I.I. bank. Both are outlined in my I.I. Primer for Starwood owners. 
1). Make two calls. One to make a reservation. The second to I.I. to deposit the reserved week.   OR,
2) Make one call to (Starwood) for the purpose of depositing the use-week for exchange. In this instance the week must correspond to the resort and season owned. The vast majority of all timeshare owners who deposit do so this way. 

Yes, 1) above gives the owner who knows how to pick it the best advantage, but my point is that 2) above is legitimate. Either is a vast improvement over the current mess.

I would not be at all surprised to see a standardization which employs 2) above for non-SVN owners. 

In either case, Starwood blinked. All owners have a more equitable system of deposit.

This goes a long way to explaining why Starwood has not formally put its latest implementation in writing. Would you want to explain why the hand was in the cookie jar when replacing the cover?


----------



## barndweller (Aug 29, 2009)

> I think the real culprit is I.I.



I agree. See my post on this thread.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 29, 2009)

> gmarine
> 
> If our trading power isnt affected I dont think I'm going to have a problem with it but thats a big if.



I have a feeling that in some cases, trading power will be decreased.....One example.....I am a non-SVN owner. My deeded week at SBP is wk 27, and falls between the time frame of the Palmetto weeks.  The Palmetto weeks have been given the "Platinum" status, while my week has been given the "Gold Plus" status.

My deed reads only that I have the right to week 27, without mention of "floating weeks." It is the only info that I have in print on my week. 

I have been able to reserve that week, and deposit it into II, since I purchased the week without a problem......It now appears that even if I am able to have Starwood deposit my deeded wk # 27, it will no longer have the trading power that wk #27 (Palmetto weeks) should have. Seems it's been down graded a level.

Others may, or may not experience a similar down grade, while some may actually see an improvement in trading power.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 29, 2009)

> I think the real culprit is I.I.



Yup....I too think that II has a hand in this.


----------



## Fredm (Aug 29, 2009)

vacationtime1 said:


> > *I think the real culprit is I.I.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gmarine (Aug 29, 2009)

The more I think about this the more I dont like it. Regardless of how the trading power is or how the change works, its my week and I want the right to do as I wish with it. If I make a reservation for a specific week, I should be able to deposit that exact week with II. 

I will post after I speak to Starwood on Monday. After that I may ask that anyone interested in joining me in a letter to the Starwood CEO contact me.


----------



## Pit (Aug 29, 2009)

gmarine said:


> The more I think about this the more I dont like it. Regardless of how the trading power is or how the change works, its my week and I want the right to do as I wish with it. If I make a reservation for a specific week, I should be able to deposit that exact week with II.
> 
> I will post after I speak to Starwood on Monday. After that I may ask that anyone interested in joining me in a letter to the Starwood CEO contact me.



I agree with you completely. Starwood has no legal standing to make deposit substitutions for reserved, non-SVN weeks. 

Starwood is hired to administer reservations, clean the toilets, and take out the trash. They are not paid to interfere with owners' usage. They're acting as if they own the place.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 29, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I will deposit weeks into Trading Places Maui, SFX and HTSE, way before I would deposit to RCI, but we need to know how our deposits to other companies would be affected.  If this is just II, then we may be okay with the others.



Starwood does NOT have a contractual agreement with the independent exchange companies, so this should have no effect on depositing with them.  When you deposit with an independent, you make a reservation for yourself, and turn it over to the independent company, and they handle it from there -  they contact Starwood - you don't have to.  I know that SFX is pretty aggressive  in dealing with TS's that try to refuse SFX's right to accept a deposit.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 29, 2009)

Pit said:


> Starwood is hired to administer reservations, clean the toilets, and take out the trash. They are not paid to interfere with owners' usage. They're acting as if they own the place.



I like the way you put this - SO TRUE!  :annoyed:

I think we should ALL put this in our signature line!  :rofl:


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 29, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> I have a feeling that in some cases, trading power will be decreased.....One example.....I am a non-SVN owner. My deeded week at SBP is wk 27, and falls between the time frame of the Palmetto weeks.  The Palmetto weeks have been given the "Platinum" status, while my week has been given the "Gold Plus" status.
> 
> My deed reads only that I have the right to week 27, without mention of "floating weeks." It is the only info that I have in print on my week.
> 
> ...





gmarine said:


> The more I think about this the more I don't like it. Regardless of how the trading power is or how the change works, its my week and I want the right to do as I wish with it. If I make a reservation for a specific week, I should be able to deposit that exact week with II.
> 
> I will post after I speak to Starwood on Monday. After that I may ask that anyone interested in joining me in a letter to the Starwood CEO contact me.


George, I hope u will take what Angela is saying in post 205 above into consideration - I too will have a 'downgrade' as I own week 26 and 32 and will suddenly have a Gold plus instead of Platinum that owners at the same  resort are getting if they are in a different section then me. I was smart enough to purchase 2 deeded summer weeks and now I am being downgraded???

I sold my Platinum 2BR L/O at Sheraton PGA resort and bought at SBP because head to head trade testing - the summer SBP traded MUCH better then March PGA resort and also better then March SDO for both Starwood and non-Starwood weeks ...now, with 'generic' deposits - I am suddenly relegated to level 3 out of 5....how can this be fair or equitable?

If u believe what Starwood says about 'equal trade power' - then they certainly are not going to give everyone the fabulous trade power week 26-34 has at SBP - how could they?


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 29, 2009)

Pit said:


> I agree with you completely. *Starwood has no legal standing to make deposit substitutions for reserved, non-SVN weeks*.
> 
> Starwood is hired to administer reservations, clean the toilets, and take out the trash. They are not paid to interfere with owners' usage. They're acting as if they own the place.


Amen! 








too short


----------



## barndweller (Aug 29, 2009)

Pat

I have a hunch the whole trade power issue has been negated. II has reset trade power and what may have been a strong trade before may no longer hold true. Of course we can't tell since there is no way to check one week against another anymore.

I suspect that the only thing that matters anymore is what "level" or "season" or whatever they call it your unit has been assigned.

I lucked out. My SDI resale purchase is damn good at Platinum Plus. VCC deserves no more than it has been given as Gold Plus. What I am puzzled by is that both see the exact same stuff in search mode. Will that be different if I deposit?


----------



## barndweller (Aug 29, 2009)

> Starwood is hired to administer reservations, clean the toilets, and take out the trash. They are not paid to interfere with owners' usage. They're acting as if they own the place.



Great wording. That should go in every letter of complaint!!!:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 29, 2009)

barndweller said:


> Pat
> 
> I have a hunch the whole trade power issue has been negated. II has reset trade power and what may have been a strong trade before may no longer hold true. Of course we can't tell since there is no way to check one week against another anymore.
> 
> ...




*HELLO, just what I was afraid of!*

*You might have to be the guinea pig that finds out *


----------



## barndweller (Aug 29, 2009)

> You might have to be the guinea pig that finds out



NOT ME! SFX here I come....


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 29, 2009)

> GrayFal
> 
> I too will have a 'downgrade' as I own week 26 and 32 and will suddenly have a Gold plus instead of Platinum that owners at the same resort are getting if they are in a different section then me. I was smart enough to purchase 2 deeded summer weeks and now I am being downgraded???



Starwood is now basically dictating to II what our trading power is.......


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 29, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> There has been a change in my account!
> 
> My *FIXED* SVR week now shows as follows:
> 
> ...




I just checked my non-corporate II account which has my two SVR fixed weeks, once I saw your and Kath's post on this issue. My available unit option has not (yet) changed, and still lists the exact fixed weeks available for deposit.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 29, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> George, I hope u will take what Angela is saying in post 205 above into consideration - I too will have a 'downgrade' as I own week 26 and 32 and will suddenly have a Gold plus instead of Platinum that owners at the same  resort are getting if they are in a different section then me. I was smart enough to purchase 2 deeded summer weeks and now I am being downgraded???
> 
> I sold my Platinum 2BR L/O at Sheraton PGA resort and bought at SBP because head to head trade testing - the summer SBP traded MUCH better then March PGA resort and also better then March SDO for both Starwood and non-Starwood weeks ...now, with 'generic' deposits - I am suddenly relegated to level 3 out of 5....how can this be fair or equitable?
> 
> If u believe what Starwood says about 'equal trade power' - then they certainly are not going to give everyone the fabulous trade power week 26-34 has at SBP - how could they?



Hopefully you would have higher assigned trade power.The way it was explained to me is that each season will have its own trade power. Thats fine, however week 26 being called Gold Plus should trade the same as a week 26 called Platinum. Regardless of what it is called, its the same week/unit/resort and should trade the same. This is where I have a problem with this new system. All owners within the same season are being lumped together. 

Starwood seems to be forgetting that we are OWNERS of deeded weeks and have specific rights with regards to our ownership. They dont get to change the rules/laws regarding real estate. If this turns out bad for owners I have no problem with sending letters/emails/phone calls to every and any entity that has jursisdiction over my deeded resort and organizing others to do the same.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 29, 2009)

barndweller said:


> NOT ME! SFX here I come....



Even though I have an upgraded membership to SFX, which I pay for, and have deposited weeks with them, I haven't had that much luck with SFX. * I dislike that I cannot see what is available.  There is no search function at all, which is how II and RCI were before the internet.  This just means we have to take whatever they give us.  The power is taken away, and I don't like it. * Even when I put a wide range of dates in my search, I don't get offered a thing..  I have been completely unimpressed so far.  

We traded a 2 bed July 4th week at Kona Hawaiian Village and finally took a San Franciso week at Powell Place, 1 bedroom, after waiting for any Maui week, 2 bedroom.  We have another summer Kona Hawaiian Village week that we deposited, and once again, nothing so far.  I will give them another chance or four, because we paid for a five-year membership, but it hasn't been a good value for us.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 29, 2009)

gmarine said:


> *Hopefully you would have higher assigned trade power.The way it was explained to me is that each season will have its own trade power. Thats fine, however week 26 being called Gold Plus should trade the same as a week 26 called Platinum. Regardless of what it is called, its the same week/unit/resort and should trade the same*. This is where I have a problem with this new system. All owners within the same season are being lumped together.
> 
> Starwood seems to be forgetting that we are OWNERS of deeded weeks and have specific rights with regards to our ownership. They don't get to change the rules/laws regarding real estate. If this turns out bad for owners I have no problem with sending letters/emails/phone calls to every and any entity that has jurisdiction over my deeded resort and organizing others to do the same.


No George, I will not be treated the same. Starwood has already DICTATED to II that MY week 26 and 32 is not as good as Palmetto float week 24-35 by assigning my weeks (and Angela's # 27) Gold Plus and Palmetto weeks Platinum.

They are not changing my right to occupy my deeded week or rent it or give it to a friend or an independent company - they are telling II not to accept my deposit 'as is' - but to lump it as a generic, worth-less deposit.

Since I am not a member of the Starwood Vacation Network, I don't believe they have a Right to dictate that to II for MY ownership


----------



## gmarine (Aug 29, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> No George, I will not be treated the same. Starwood has already DICTATED to II that MY week 26 and 32 is not as good as Palmetto float week 24-35 by assigning my weeks (and Angela's # 27) Gold Plus and Palmetto weeks Platinum.
> 
> They are not changing my right to occupy my deeded week or rent it or give it to a friend or an independent company - they are telling II not to accept my deposit 'as is' - but to lump it as a generic, worth-less deposit.
> 
> Since I am not a member of the Starwood Vacation Network, I don't believe they have a Right to dictate that to II for MY ownership



Dont worry Pat, we arent going to accept this. They are messing with our ownership rights. I will not accept this. I will post after I speak to Starwood Ex office on Monday. It also may be helpfull to get II involved by contacting the office of Craig Nash, CEO of II. II members made unhappy by Starwood isnt something that II management is going to be happy about.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 30, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> I have been looking to purchase a Starwood property. However will all of this turmoil with Starwood, and the reservations issue, I am on hold until the dust settles.




I have been thinking about buying a Starwood too.  I never bought though because of the concern that Starwood would deposit whatever week they wanted.


----------



## mlsmn (Aug 31, 2009)

gmarine

you have a PM


----------



## Joshadelic (Aug 31, 2009)

barndweller said:


> Josh
> I think I posted someplace on the thread that my VCC gold plus and my SDI Plat plus (both non-SVN) see exactly the same stuff. The kicker is that all my other independent resorts see that stuff, too. Doesn't appear to be any Starwood pref in effect for me.



I've been seeing a lot more Starwood stuff today.  Quite a few WKV, SDO, WMH, SVV, SVR, SMV, etc.  I've noticed that they are showing some 2br when I search with my small 1br SDO and small side of my 2br LO at SVV.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 31, 2009)

I left a message for a contact at Starwood. Waiting for a call back and in the past my calls have been returned. 

If Starwood insists they have the right to do as they wish with our weeks they are going to have a fight from me. I'm going to ask for some TUG members to help post on other timeshare/travel/points message boards to gather other Starwood members together. I'm thinking first a large group letter to the CEO and if that fails then we go from there but first I'm going to see what they say.


----------



## Politico (Aug 31, 2009)

*upset*

So, Starwood is now confirming to me (after telling me the exact opposite on the phone) that this new II deposit procedure applies to non-SVN weeks. See my emails below (in blue) and Starwood's responses (in Red)


I have received conflicting information about how the new request, deposit, and exchange process works with II, given the new changes (I called II and Starwood and was told that the exchange process has been "improved"). Please explain the following about Starwood exchanges in II: 1) what is new; 2) what has changed; and 3) who has been affected. The fact that this change has/is being made with no communication to owners is terrible.


Thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership. We welcome the opportunity to assist you. 

We apologize for any confusion regarding the new exchange method. We no longer deposit your week with Interval International (II), we actually issue a Request First Assignment. 

- This now gives you true trading power with II based on your home resort and season owned. 

- Once the assignment is done, it is available immediately for you to contact II to initiate your search. 

- Prior to or within the Use Year, the owner is always welcome to reverse an eligible assignment with Interval International and travel within the Starwood Vacation Network. 

- The expiration of the Request First Assignment is always the same regardless of when you contact us with your intent to exchange. The expiration date of the new II exchange method also provides owners additional time to utilize their assignment with Interval. With the June 30 expiration, the owner has anywhere from 18 to 30 months to use with II depending on when the owner called to request the assignment. Previously, the owner had anywhere from 12 to 24 months depending on the week that was deposited for the owner. 

We're sorry if you have not yet received notification. You should receive a special edition of the Interval International Directory soon. This directory also includes the new exchange enhancements. 

Have a pleasant day. 

Sincerely, 
E-Communications Specialist 
Owner Services



Can you clarify whether the "anwer" you gave me below applies to all of my Starwood weeks (i.e. my two SDO Arizona weeks and SVV Florida week) or just to my Florida week? It is very unclear whether Starwood and II are applying these changes to non-SVN weeks (i.e., my two SDO Arizona weeks). Starwood has no right to restrict what week I deposit in II for my two SDO Arizona weeks, which are non-SVN weeks. I should be able to deposit in II the exact SDO Arizona week I reserved. Correct?


Thank you for contacting Sheraton Vacation Ownership. We welcome the opportunity to assist you. 

We extend our apologies for any confusion that may have been caused by any of our previous messages. For information purposes, our records show that your three ownership accounts are for floating weeks. Because of this, our previous response regarding the new Interval International exchange methodology applies to all of your weeks. It is important to mention that since the new methodology for exchange with Interval International (II) came into effect on August 18, 2009, this only applies to exchange requests submitted after that time. Because of this, any deposit requests submitted prior to August 18, 2009 will have to be utilized using the previous methodology for exchange with Interval International. On the other hand, any deposit request that is submitted after August 18, 2009 against any of your ownership weeks, whether they are in the Starwood Vacation Network (SVN) or not, will be processed under the current methodology which will give you true trading power with II based on your home resort and season owned. Please feel free to get back to us if you have additional concerns regarding this matter. We will be happy to answer any questions you may have. 

As a friendly reminder, our records show that you currently have 13,900 available StarOptions for 2010. To avoid the expiration of your 2009 StarOptions, these must be utilized before December 31, 2009. Please get back to us at your earliest convenience with your vacation plans. We look forward to assisting you in the near future. 

We hope that this information was beneficial to you. Should you need further assistance, please contact Owner Services.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 31, 2009)

I just placed a second call to Starwood. Awaiting a call back.

Seems to me that using this system II members will never see any high demand weeks at any SVN resorts.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an EOY odd week at SBP deeded as week 34 so I have several months until I would need to worry about this but I am following the issue.  I bought primarily to use but I wouldn't mind searching to see if something catches my eye.  

So if I reserve a June or July week 12 months out and want to see what else is available through II, I would need to call Starwood and give them back my week? and if I see nothing is available that interests me in II, I would need to call back and see what week might be left for me to reserve?  That sucks.  Would I be able to search 12 months without giving back my week or would I be unable to search at all as long as I had a reserved week?


----------



## barndweller (Aug 31, 2009)

> So if I reserve a June or July week 12 months out and want to see what else is available through II, I would need to call Starwood and give them back my week? and if I see nothing is available that interests me in II, I would need to call back and see what week might be left for me to reserve? That sucks. Would I be able to search 12 months without giving back my week or would I be unable to search at all as long as I had a reserved week?



Those are the big unknowns for me.

I don't call up & reserve a high demand week just to exchange it at II. I reserve a week I would like to use. I never just deposit my reserved week. In the past, I was able to search with my week at II and see if there was someplace else I'd rather go. If I found something I could exchange right then and there using the online deposit method. Now I can't do that. I'm not in the Network so that was the only option open to me for getting a nice exchange while not jepardizing loosing my reserved week. I can no longer do this. Starwood won't let me and II is complying with Starwoods effort to control what I can deposit. It is annoying but I will probably just stop using II with my Starwood units. I'd be more than happy to join any group protest or letter writing campaign. But I was never one to reserve high demand and deposit to get high trade power in the first place. Those with fixed weeks are the one's really being shafted and I will help you folks any way you need.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 31, 2009)

My fixed weeks are still showing as able to deposit at II, as of this morning.


----------



## sml2181 (Aug 31, 2009)

A little late, but I just read this thread for the first time. 
My II account only shows my already deposited 2009 week. 2010/2011 disappeared - so I searched here for information. 

Got curious so called SVO to ask what would happen if I would have to deposit my fixed event week. Got the same sad story as everyone else.

This week is not in their system. I don't have to reserve it, as it is fixed - I only have to cancel it if I don't use it. If I don't use it, it will not go in the SVN system for others to reserve - don't know what they would do with it - some say it just stays empty, others told me it will be rented on SPG/Sheraton websites. 
But I can't deposit THAT week. They wil give me a week. If I would deposit this week, I would have to cancel it first - and I didn't have to do that last year, although it did take a week then to have it deposited.


----------



## Politico (Aug 31, 2009)

sml2181 said:


> A little late, but I just read this thread for the first time.
> My II account only shows my already deposited 2009 week. 2010/2011 disappeared - so I searched here for information.
> 
> Got curious so called SVO to ask what would happen if I would have to deposit my fixed event week. Got the same sad story as everyone else.
> ...



I can't see how it is legal to not allow someone to deposit their non-SVN fixed week! Wow, Starwood, you are just asking for a lawsuit.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 31, 2009)

barndweller said:


> I don't call up & reserve a high demand week just to exchange it at II. I reserve a week I would like to use. I never just deposit my reserved week. In the past, I was able to search with my week at II and see if there was someplace else I'd rather go. If I found something I could exchange right then and there using the online deposit method. Now I can't do that. I'm not in the Network so that was the only option open to me for getting a nice exchange while not jepardizing loosing my reserved week. I can no longer do this.


The system as II & starwood has designed it, is wrong and clearly illegal.  And it is for Barndellers reason.  You should be able to reserve a week, then be able to do two things, search II for any exchanges you may want *OR* use the reserved week yourself if you don't find an interesting exchange.  

Maybe Starwood & II will let you do this by putting in a fake deposit so you can search and still allow you to hold a reservation.


----------



## Politico (Aug 31, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Maybe Starwood & II will let you do this by putting in a fake deposit so you can search and still allow you to hold a reservation.



Ultimately, thisis where I think Starwood and II will end up.  I tink they will say that if you decide to use the high-demand non-SVN week you reserved, you can withdraw the II search and use it.  But, if you decide to deposit it, they will deposit an "equivalent season" week.

The problem with that is that SDO non-SVN floats the whole year!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2009)

George must not have received a call back.  I was hoping George would hear back from his contact.  

My weeks are awful: 24 at SDO and 19 and 41 at SBP.  Bummer.   

It seems that anything you get for searching purposes is going to have lowered trading power.  I don't understand the point of all of this, except to mess up the < 1% who have a clue!  It feels very personal right now.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 31, 2009)

For those who bought a resale week for low $$ strictly to use for exchanging with II, this new system is a bummer. We all know that buying just to have great trade power is a crap shoot and a constantly moving target. That seems to be what has happened with Starwood resorts. For those folks, it's time to dump your units and try to find the newest secret cheap resale with secret super power that others haven't discovered.

For those who purchased a resale with high season designation whether with the intent of using themselves or exchanging, the new system hampers the ability to exchange at II only, not other exchange companies. Either use the new system or abandon II for another exchange company. If enough of us go to SFX or TPI their available exchanges will improve for all of us. 

For fixed week purchasers, the new system is illegal and is a blatant attempt to control deposits that Starwood has no legal claim to control. A lawsuit certainly is in order. Hopefully Starwood will fix this within their system. I can't believe they don't have a way to seperate out the fixed week owners.


----------



## jarta (Aug 31, 2009)

Bill,   ...   "The system as II & starwood has designed it, is wrong and clearly illegal."

"Wrong" sometimes depends on your point of view.  I am sure that Starwood sees removing reserve first;then deposit for all Starwood properties as leveling the playing field.  Now, non-SVN members will be on the same footing as SVN members in making reservations through II.

There might be many SVN members who appreciate that.  I am one who does.  Moreover, your initial point is still valid - that reserving "prime" weeks only by those who want to use the "prime" week after reserving it might make it easier for everyone, SVN and non-SVN, to reserve in those weeks.  Is accomplishing that "wrong?"

So far, it looks like all weeks in a season will receive the same trading power designation from II because Starwood will give II a designator by season.  If that happens, there would be no need to race to reserve a "more prime" week because that week will get no advantage over other weeks in a season.

But, even if the weeks within a season receive different trading power allocations, wouldn't that just be a reflection of the true value and, most likely, the purchase price on the resale market for those weeks?  I have always been advised to purchase where I want to go and at the time (or at least in the season) I want to go there.  So, I have.  Those who didn't have violated one of the more important rules of buying timeshares.

But, even more than designating the new II procedures as "wrong," you go on to say that the new procedures are "clearly illegal."  What law do they violate?  What right of ownership do they violate?  What part of the declaration governing any of the Starwood associations do they violate?  

As I see it (and, BTW, I am an attorney and a non-Starwood ex-association board president), Starwood has convinced II that it is in II's best economic interest to change its policy and accept all Starwood deposits through Starwood.  II surely can do that if it wishes.  II can even go out of business if it wants to. 

As barndweller has pointed out, if you don't like the new II rules for depositing Starwood timeshares, don't use II.  And, if II can't change its rules for depositing, I'd really like to know what law, what right of timeshare ownership or what declaration II is violating by changing its rules for depositing timeshares.      ...   eom


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 31, 2009)

jarta said:


> Bill,   ...   "The system as II & Starwood has designed it, is wrong and clearly illegal."
> 
> "Wrong" sometimes depends on your point of view.  I am sure that Starwood sees removing reserve first;then deposit for all Starwood properties as leveling the playing field.  Now, non-SVN members will be on the same footing as SVN members in making reservations through II.
> 
> ...



Just in case you didn't see the following - not all of us are purely float owners - People who purchased weeks at Broadway Plantation that were originally deeded to Embassy have the following rights...



GrayFal said:


> From the StarCentral Website
> 
> "Fixed Week Preference Period
> 
> ...


I purchased my weeks resale *from* 2 different people who were in SVN - so we are complaining that our deeded weeks are getting less value now from Starwood as non-SVN owners - there are also people that are in SVN that are also getting screwed with the new designations.
And yes, those people did tell me they paid more at time of purchase to get weeks 27 and 32 so they could have those guaranteed weeks without having to fight for reservation.

You are of course right - II can change any rule they like. But they can't make me give them my prime summer weeks - they can get the leftovers that this new policy will foster.

Maybe you will get a better shot at getting the reservations you want thru SVN - or maybe not as people make those good reservation anyway and use them or rent them or give them to different exchange companies  

It's all a crap shoot.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 31, 2009)

> GrayFal
> 
> Originally Posted by GrayFal
> From the StarCentral Website
> ...



And, to add to the above......Those who purchased weeks 9-43 as "Platinum Weeks" at SBP were down graded to "Gold Plus Weeks." Can Starwood arbitrarily change their designation?


----------



## gmarine (Aug 31, 2009)

barndweller said:


> Those are the big unknowns for me.
> 
> I don't call up & reserve a high demand week just to exchange it at II. I reserve a week I would like to use. I never just deposit my reserved week. In the past, I was able to search with my week at II and see if there was someplace else I'd rather go. If I found something I could exchange right then and there using the online deposit method. Now I can't do that. I'm not in the Network so that was the only option open to me for getting a nice exchange while not jepardizing loosing my reserved week. I can no longer do this. Starwood won't let me and II is complying with Starwoods effort to control what I can deposit. It is annoying but I will probably just stop using II with my Starwood units. I'd be more than happy to join any group protest or letter writing campaign. But I was never one to reserve high demand and deposit to get high trade power in the first place. Those with fixed weeks are the one's really being shafted and I will help you folks any way you need.



You can still make a reservation for your home resort and then search online through II. If you find something you can then confirm it and notify Starwood that you made an exchange and to cancel your reservation to confirm the exchange.


----------



## jarta (Aug 31, 2009)

Grayfall,   ...   "Fixed Week Preference Period

Fixed week preference period begins 24 months prior to the first day of use of your numbered floating unit week and lasts 12 months. During this fixed week preference period, owners of similarly numbered floating unit weeks have the exclusive right to reserve the the use of their numbered floating unit week in the same villa type they own without any competition for the same vacation time from owners owning differently numbered floating Unit Weeks."

First, your quote is from mystarcentral, not the declaration or your deed.  But, I'll assume it's correct.

So, go ahead and reserve your fixed week during your preference period - and use it or even rent it.

Don't trade it through II.  If you want to trade, use something other than II.

I'm sorry, but nothing you have quoted says anything about any "right" to not use the reserved fixed timeshare and trade it through II or anyone else in any way you want to.   ...   eom


----------



## jarta (Aug 31, 2009)

ArtsieAng,   ...   "Those who purchased weeks 9-43 as "Platinum Weeks" at SBP were down graded to "Gold Plus Weeks." Can Starwood arbitrarily change their designation?"

That's a completely different issue than what II wants to accept.  It goes to trading power.  It's also an issue I do not have sufficient information about to debate with you.

However, assuming you really were downgraded (and not just assigned a different designator or name for your season), you would probably have a good bitch.      ...   eom


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 31, 2009)

gmarine said:


> You can still make a reservation for your home resort and then search online through II. If you find something you can then confirm it and notify Starwood that you made an exchange and to cancel your reservation to confirm the exchange.



George, that's not true anymore.  I can only search online (as of today), only until Sept 8, 2010.  I cannot search for more than 12 months out because only 2009 non-banked usage weeks are showing up on my II account.  Previously, would have reserved my 2010 week but not banked it.  I could then search online by selecting my 2010 year, typing in the date and the reservation number and then searched as far back as 1 year from the reservation date I typed in and 1 year forward into 2011.  Now I can't do that.  

As I understand it, the only was I can do what I used to is cancel that prime reservation date, call Starwood and then have them bank a unit in my season to search.  If nothing is available, then I have to cancel and take the dregs of what's left for an actual usage week.  How's that fair?

If I don't understand it correctly, someone please let me know.  I'm not quite sure I understand the request first feature.  

This new system doesn't work for me as I reserve a week for three purposes, to trade, to rent or to use.  I used to be able to flip between all three at the same time; now I have to choose one much earlier in the process.


----------



## cindi (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought SDO floating weeks 1-52 and my account in II shows it as gold plus.  Not platinum, even though my deeded week is in the platinum season.  I had wrongly assumed it would show up at platinum.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 31, 2009)

cindi said:


> I bought SDO floating weeks 1-52 and my account in II shows it as gold plus.  Not platinum, even though my deeded week is in the platinum season.  I had wrongly assumed it would show up at platinum.



It would only show up as platinum if it were one of the floating 1-21,50-52 weeks that were sold by Starwood.  The original floating 1-52 weeks are all considered gold plus because they are pre-Starwood, even though the underlying deeded week might be a week that falls during platinum season.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 31, 2009)

djyamyam said:


> George, that's not true anymore.  I can only search online (as of today), only until Sept 8, 2010.  I cannot search for more than 12 months out because only 2009 non-banked usage weeks are showing up on my II account.  Previously, would have reserved my 2010 week but not banked it.  I could then search online by selecting my 2010 year, typing in the date and the reservation number and then searched as far back as 1 year from the reservation date I typed in and 1 year forward into 2011.  Now I can't do that.
> 
> As I understand it, the only was I can do what I used to is cancel that prime reservation date, call Starwood and then have them bank a unit in my season to search.  If nothing is available, then I have to cancel and take the dregs of what's left for an actual usage week.  How's that fair?
> 
> ...




I just noticed that we cannot search past Sept 8 next year. I'm going to call and ask about that.
It was explained to me today that we can still put in an ongoing search for another destination while retaining our home resort reservation if we dont confirm an exchange. I'm going to call and confirm that as well tomorrow. If that isnt true then we do indeed have a problem that I will take up with Starwood and II.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 31, 2009)

gmarine said:


> It was explained to me today that we can still put in an ongoing search for another destination while retaining our home resort reservation if we dont confirm an exchange. I'm going to call and confirm that as well tomorrow.



The other consideration is that I have to put out the cost of the exchange fee to do the ongoing search.  I didn't have to do that previously when I did all the searching.  I'd only pay the fee if I found something I wanted to confirm.  When you more than 1 week (like 5 or 6), that's a lot of exchange fees to put out at one time just to search!


----------



## gmarine (Aug 31, 2009)

djyamyam said:


> The other consideration is that I have to put out the cost of the exchange fee to do the ongoing search.  I didn't have to do that previously when I did all the searching.  I'd only pay the fee if I found something I wanted to confirm.  When you more than 1 week (like 5 or 6), that's a lot of exchange fees to put out at one time just to search!



You always have to pay the exchange fee at the time of entering an ongoing search. You may be confusing an ongoing search with an instant search online.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 31, 2009)

djyamyam said:


> It would only show up as platinum if it were one of the floating 1-21,50-52 weeks that were sold by Starwood.  The original floating 1-52 weeks are all considered gold plus because they are pre-Starwood, even though the underlying deeded week might be a week that falls during platinum season.



If someone owns a non-SVN deeded wk that falls between weeks 1-21, 50-52, and has the right to reserve that week, what gives Starwood the right to determine that those weeks are not to be considered Platinum?

I'm very confused by this, because some of us non-SVN owners have a right to reserve our deeded week. Just because those weeks were purchased prior to Starwood taking over, they have a right to say that a deeded Platinum week is no longer Platinum? 

Just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 31, 2009)

gmarine said:


> You always have to pay the exchange fee at the time of entering an ongoing search. You may be confusing an ongoing search with an instant search online.



Sorry about not being clear.  I rarely use an ongoing search.  I have had more luck when I do the search myself as I'm online quite often.  That's what I meant.  When you have 5+ Starwood weeks, I find I get better results searching rather than using II.  Now, I only have the request first option if I want to "look" / "search" *whatever term you want to use past the 12 month mark.  Therefore I have to pay the fee.  So it amounts to more out-of-pocket money sooner


----------



## bogeygolf (Aug 31, 2009)

djyamyam said:


> The other consideration is that I have to put out the cost of the exchange fee to do the ongoing search.  I didn't have to do that previously when I did all the searching.  I'd only pay the fee if I found something I wanted to confirm.  When you more than 1 week (like 5 or 6), that's a lot of exchange fees to put out at one time just to search!



I believe that's always been the case with most if not all II ongoing request.  You always have to pay the exch. fee first.  If your just doing an instance search to see what is available at that moment and not putting in a request for on-going then you don't have to pay.  If your ongoing search is not met, II will refund your fee.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 31, 2009)

ArtsieAng said:


> If someone owns a non-SVN deeded wk that falls between weeks 1-21, 50-52, and has the right to reserve that week, what gives Starwood the right to determine that those weeks are not to be considered Platinum?
> 
> I'm very confused by this, because some of us non-SVN owners have a right to reserve our deeded week. Just because those weeks were purchased prior to Starwood taking over, they have a right to say that a deeded Platinum week is no longer Platinum?
> 
> Just doesn't seem right to me.



I totally agree with you.  That's how Starwood applies the rules for SVN, which I don't have a problem with because you agree to those rules by opting into SVN but outside the system, it shouldn't apply, which was Pat's comment about her SBP week 27 ownership.  The same applies my SDO "platinum" weeks.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 31, 2009)

djyamyam said:


> I totally agree with you.  That's how Starwood applies the rules for SVN, which I don't have a problem with because you agree to those rules by opting into SVN but outside the system, it shouldn't apply, which was Pat's comment about her SBP week 27 ownership.  The same applies my SDO "platinum" weeks.



Exactly!

What they do within SVN, and what one agrees to is one thing. This is just wrong, IMO.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Sep 1, 2009)

Another thing that has always bothered me is that SVO's have never gotten an AC from II.......If Starwood has just renegotiated a new system/deal with II, you would think they would have gotten us AC's for our deposits....That would have been a nice little perk.  Sheesh!


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 1, 2009)

I own a lockout odd yr 1-21, 51-52 at SDO, can anyone confirm if these are showing up as platinum?  At this point  I only belong to RCI but was considering joining II.  Not sure if I want to now  Dawn


----------



## Politico (Sep 1, 2009)

bccash63 said:


> I own a lockout odd yr 1-21, 51-52 at SDO, can anyone confirm if these are showing up as platinum?  At this point  I only belong to RCI but was considering joining II.  Not sure if I want to now  Dawn



same question. I am not seeing in my non-SVN II account how these weeks are now being designated.


----------



## barndweller (Sep 1, 2009)

1-21, 51-52 at SDO is designated as Plat Plus (all prime time). I think SDO 1-52 is Gold Plus (averaged between non-prime and prime is my guess).


----------



## Joshadelic (Sep 1, 2009)

barndweller said:


> 1-21, 51-52 at SDO is designated as Plat Plus (all prime time). I think SDO 1-52 is Gold Plus (averaged between non-prime and prime is my guess).



It's actually 1-21, 50-52 - which sucks because I have a deeded week 50.  If you look at the travel demand index, week 50 is not good at all.  Hopefully they are saying that my crappy week 50 that happens to be plat-plus will now be as valuable as an average of all the other weeks in that season.  We'll see.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 1, 2009)

> As barndweller has pointed out, if you don't like the new II rules for depositing Starwood timeshares, don't use II. And, if II can't change its rules for depositing, I'd really like to know what law, what right of timeshare ownership or what declaration II is violating by changing its rules for depositing timeshares.  ... eom



This is exactly why this change isn't illegal. Starwood can't tell you what to do with a week you have a right to, since you have a deed.

But II doesn't have to take it in trade from you unless they want to. Nobody here has a deed from II. II has decided that they'll only take starwood resorts under circumstances that aren't beneficial for some (many, most?) starwood owners. That will probably reduce the number of starwood exchanges they get, which is a benefit they'll have to weigh against keeping Starwood, the timeshare development company, happy.

II could make a policy change, and say, "From now on we're only giving 3 nights in a Comfort Inn and a bonus Sham-wow for depositing a Starwood TS." Everyone would complain, and nobody would deposit into II, which would hurt them. They've decided to make a change that helps Starwood corporate and hurts non-svn owners. 

Potential recourse to non-svn owners:

1) Complain, and hope II/Starwood changes their mind

2) Deposit your TS with an alternative company, thus depriving II of revenue, and helping build the independents as viable competitors to II.

The more people that do 2), the more likely 1) is to succeed. 

Best regards,

Michael


----------



## barndweller (Sep 1, 2009)

In looking again, I stand corrected on the Plat Plus designation. It is Float weeks 1-21,50,52. This on a deed means your unit will have that level of trade power if you chose to use II for an exchange. Units with a deed listing Float 1-52 only recieve Gold Plus because the average of all weeks of the year is lower trade power than the average of the higher demand weeks. I guess there are deeds with only non-prime weeks, perhaps summer (?) that would be a lower designation. Fixed weeks owners should be assigned the level of their individual week by Starwood. It appears they are being averaged and should not be, in my opinion. They will have to fight Starwood on that. 

Looking at what my units can pull doing searches right now, I don't see a lot of difference between Gold Plus and Plat Plus. I think your actual deeded week on a float week deed doesn't affect your trading power.

Keep in mind that the hassle of getting a prime reservation for the purpose of exchanging  and then jumping through hoops to make sure that week got deposited was the initial complaint of non-SVN owners. That issue has been eliminated. Starwood has granted our wish. But now we have to accept their terms. As people try out the system we may find that it works just fine and the majority will find it much easier to make nice exchanges. As long as you are sure you won't use your unit yourself, you have nothing to loose by depositing under the new system no matter what exchange company you choose to use.


----------



## Captron (Sep 4, 2009)

I am checking my understanding of this situation as we know it and our response.

By instituting this new process Starwood has negated the advantage of having an out of network unit. All weeks SVN and non-SVN are going to be treated exactly the same for exchange purposes. They will be assigned a trading value based on the season in which they fall (possibly that each (and every) week in a particular season would be assigned trading power equal to the average of that season's trading power).

Is this statement accurate? 

We are attempting to get changes to this to be able to search first, search more than a year in advance from the current date and, specifically for non-SVN weeks, reserve a specific week to deposit with an exchange company.

Is this also accurate?

Thanks for helping me get my head around this!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2009)

I would say the exchange power will be averaged in any given season, so my 9-43, 47 SBP's will have the exchange power based on the average of all.  Not really good, I don't think.


----------



## Captron (Sep 4, 2009)

R/C 

That is what I meant I will edit to try to make it more clear. Do you otherwise agree with the statements?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 4, 2009)

Captron,

I think you've covered the important issues in your post.


----------



## WINSLOW (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay, I now know that my trading power is less then it was before.  

When the Sheraton Broadway Plantation June 2010 weeks came up on the sightings board, I tested my Vistana 2 bedroom week, which is now classified as a VI2 Gold Plus.  I couldn't see any weeks with it.  I tried my Marriott Aruba Surf 1 bedroom and could see all the weeks, so there was no SVN priority.
  I know Vistana is only a lowly Florida week, but before the II rule change I could see everything that my Aruba could see, putting in a week 7 (which is what is on my deed).  They were always pretty equal as long as I put in a high demand week for the Vistana to trade with.  If Marriott could see it then being in the SVN priority my Vistana could definitely see it.  Now I can't.

I was wondering if all weeks at resorts like Vistana only have one level (Gold Plus) or should there be 2 levels because on the StarOption chart there is 2 levels - Platinum and Gold Plus?  
How is everyone else's new code, does it follow the same week/color catagory as the StarOptions chart for the most part?  Or are all units at a resort averaged out to just 1 level?


I called II and they said that SVN is in charge of putting me in the Gold plus catagory and to speak to them.
I called SVN and spoke to an owner advisor who said its II who does it.
she then conferenced II who still said it was SVN.
The advisor put me thru to customer relations who is supposed to call me back.  We'll see?

Oh, I asked about info being sent out about the rules and customer relations said II is in charge of sending out new books but it won't be until the 2010 books come out anyway.  No info flyer or quick email about the new rules, we just have to wait until II does it's regular 2010 book mailing. 

Any help?  Thank You Crystal


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 4, 2009)

Winslow,

You know between all of us Tuggers, will have the whole thing figured out before the II books come out.

If the new rules are going to be in the II book, and I don't think they print up a "special Starwood" addition, do you think that it's II starting the 12 months for an ongoing search? That it could be for all II members(hyatt, marriott etc etc?).  The season avg trading range, pulling your week out, and no request first I think are from Starwood. 

I just come up with this, as I talked to the *wood desk at II and the lady said something about "most people don't start ongoing searchs until a year out or less." Mine for July 2010 has been in since March 2009. I think they called me wanting to know why I haven't been bugging them about getting a match.


----------



## lily28 (Sep 4, 2009)

I called II starwood desk today regard clarification on SI2 code which is given to my large SDO unit float 1-52.  I was told that SI2 corresponds to gold plus, not platinum.  Per II, gold plus refers to weeks 22-27 and 36-49.  I protests that the week floats wk 1-52 and how come it correlates to different weeks under the II system. I was then told to call starwood.

Talked to a starwood resolution specialist regard above problem. I mention since the week I was inquiring is deeded week 10, then how can it become gold plus with different week association under the II.  This resolution specialist said since the new deposit system is new and SDO has multiple seasons, she has to check with someone. since it is the labor day holiday weekend, many people have left early and she won't get back to me till tuesday.  I keep you posted.

I am sure that the power of my deposit will go down with this new system.


----------



## WINSLOW (Sep 4, 2009)

lily28 said:


> I called II starwood desk today regard clarification on SI2 code which is given to my large SDO unit float 1-52.  I was told that SI2 corresponds to gold plus, not platinum.  Per II, gold plus refers to weeks 22-27 and 36-49.  I protests that the week floats wk 1-52 and how come it correlates to different weeks under the II system. I was then told to call starwood.



Your situation sounds the same a mine.  Which is why I am just trying to clarify if all of Vistana Fountains weeks are concidered Gold Plus or if anyone has a Platinum code for their unit?

Do you know if anyone has a Platinum code for your SDO?  On the StarOption chart SDO has 3 levels, did they just average out all the weeks to a Gold Plus?  If so, people that bought gold weeks get better and people that bought platinum get worse trading power?




lily28 said:


> Per II, gold plus refers to weeks 22-27 and 36-49.



Per II - where did you get or see that info?  Is it in their book/online or did someone from II give you the breakdown for Gold Plus?  Did they breakdown the Platinum and other too?

Thanks, Crystal


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 4, 2009)

Per II, gold plus refers to weeks 22-27 and 36-49.[/QUOTE]

Per II - where did you get or see that info?  Is it in their book/online or did someone from II give you the breakdown for Gold Plus?  Did they breakdown the Platinum and other too?


My understanding from previous discussions about requalifying starwood weeks is that the previous developer sold weeks that floated 1-52 regardless of the deeded week.  When Starwood took over they sold weeks in seasons.  Resales from originally deeded weeks still retain their ability to float over the year but starwood valued them lower and averaged out the seasons.  People looking to requalify weeks have always looked for what they call "true platinum weeks" which float only during the corresponding seasons.  There are stickeys and threads about which buildings at which resorts trade as "true platinum".  Starwood is trying to make everyone who trades in II play by their rules where it doesn't matter what you reserve or what your deeded week is, it only matters what season they give for your deeded ownership.


----------



## lily28 (Sep 4, 2009)

Crystal, starwood told me my unit's code is SI2. representative at II told me this code is gold plus season and correlate to the specific weeks I mention.


----------



## WINSLOW (Sep 5, 2009)

lily28 said:


> Crystal, starwood told me my unit's code is SI2. representative at II told me this code is gold plus season and correlate to the specific weeks I mention.



Thank you.  I have a feeling all of Fountains is probably all one season (Gold Plus), but I'm going to call II back to see if they have a breakdown of multiple seasons anyway.


----------



## ricki999 (Sep 6, 2009)

vacationtime1 said:


> Although Starwood has historically played with the right of a non-SVN unit owner to deposit a non-SVN week, they needed help to pull off this new caper -- and *I think the real culprit is I.I.*  Why is that?
> 
> First, Starwood has had a very cozy relationship with I.I.; think about the retroactive reassignment of units bulk banked by Starwood over the years.
> 
> ...



I'm a Marriott owner and don't often venture into the Starwood board and just learned about the big change going on for Starwood owners and Interval.  With the suspected upcoming changes in the Marriott system, I would agree with your speculation.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> My fixed weeks are still showing as able to deposit at II, as of this morning.



Update: I just checked my SVN corporate II account. That account now shows my SVR (fixed) weeks as floating weeks, and has 2009, 2010, and 2011 available for both of my weeks (so I see six (6) weeks I could use, even though some of those have already been exchanged...). It also has this sentence at the bottom of each listing:



> Note: Contact resort/club to obtain reservation or assignment. 1-888-9869637



Even so, my personal II account also continues to list the SAME UNITS for 2010 and 2011.

I'm not sure whether to be pleased or not. I've only exchanged them a few times, but my May SVR week seems to be quite good while Dec is not as good. This change may make my Dec week better while neutralizing the benefit of the May week... At the moment, I'm of the opinion that it was working before, and don't agree with the change. 

And yes, I own fixed weeks, which II specifically told me when I first registered them that they & Starwood couldn't change for me since my deed stated what I owned and that's what had to be deposited. I love it when companies like Starwood say whatever they like one day and then reverse themselves the next for no good reason.

If I have time this week (I'm at WKORV so I'm not going out of my way for this...) I will call Starwood. Since my SVR weeks are listed in the corporate account, and since I paid the renovation special assessment for these weeks... I'm going to let them tell me which week I can deposit... as long as they put these weeks in SVN and give me SOs. That's what I want now. If they do that, then I don't care how they let me trade them. Anything less and I'm going to start writing letters.


----------



## golf261 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have just read this thread and, needless to say, have questions.  I checked my SVN account in II, and our Lagunamar is listed as P Plus, WLR3.  Our deeded week is 52.  However, it only shows 2009, which we have already used.  Our SDO, bought as floating weeks 1-52, does not have a designation (is non-SVN account).  I had reserved and deposited my 2010 week months ago, so nothing has changed there.  Nothing shows for 2011 yet. Our deeded week for that unit is week 30.  If indeed our trade power is based on our deeded week, we won't get much with that - who wants to go to Az in the summer??!!  Even though we bought it for trading power, we do enjoy Scottsdale so would use the unit if we can't trade.  Do you think we will still be able to reserve any week we want for our own use?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes - you can reserve any week for your own use - or to deposit with an _independent_ exchange company - that has not changed.

At this point, it does not appear that the trading power of floating weeks will be designated by the week on the deed.  It looks like they are going to come up with a generic trading power designation for floating weeks that will neither be the highest, nor the lowest.  

However, since neither Starwood nor II have made any announcement about the changes yet, we are still trying to piece the whole thing together based on individual conversations between Tuggers and II or SW...


----------



## l2trade (Sep 8, 2009)

I've spent hours on the phone with II and Starwood today, at times with both parties present.  The non-SVN 1-52 red Sheraton Desert Oasis weeks are being assigned as Gold Plus weeks, regardless of the deeded week.  Gold plus trading power is equivalent to weeks 22-27 & 36-49.  These seasonal week ranges are clearly sub par for AZ.  If this action by Starwood stands, which Starwood reps assure me it will, the value of my weeks has been significantly degraded.  I will not trade ANY weeks with II at these off peak trading values.  II says this is all Starwood's fault.  II and myself will pay the price.  II will no longer get great weeks from me (a non-SVN owner) and I will no longer be able to exchange with them, no matter how much I wanted to.  This sucks!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2009)

Did you see the link at the very top of this forum?  There is info. there about how to contact a SW Director with your opinion about the new system.

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 12, 2009)

*New II Designations*

When I logged into my II account, I now notice my weeks have new designations. Most I understand, but not my WSJ week.

Harborside at Atlantis - Platinum 
Westin Kierland Villas - Platinum Plus 
Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort - Platinum Plus 
Westin St. John - All Seasons 

So what does All Seasons mean? My ownership is "float" summer season.


----------



## Captron (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it means that you have the same trading power in all seasons - which really SUCKS   since it is SOOOOOOO LOW!

I think with the new system they have made different designations based on season, not just resort or phase of resort. We are being lead to believe that all the units in each designation are going to have the same trading power. I think with the OVERABUNDANCE  of St John deposits you just end up with the LOWEST trading power all year long - regardless of season.

(if you haven't figured out to reverse the scale on the ALL CAPS you are more gullible than I thought! )


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 13, 2009)

The only good thing about Starwood coding Hawaii as platinum year round is that they can't screw around with our platinum coding on II.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, but if I understand the II side of this, you will now receive the "average" trading power of all 52 weeks.  Don't get me wrong, it will still be good, but probably not as good as if a prime week was deposited.  Of course, since WKORV/N are mandatory resorts, you were never guaranteed a prime week depsoit anyway.

That's the problem with including non-SVN methods in this system.  We never signed anything that permitted Starwood to control our deposits.  I can argue that the new methodology is more fair for SVN members, but non-SVN members should never have been included.


----------



## silkey21 (Dec 13, 2009)

*New EXchange Rules*



James1975NY said:


> The population here is easily less than 1% of the owner base. Process improvement will always target the masses as this is where you will see your greatest return on capital spent for the improvement. The question is did they really eliminate a non-SVN member's ability to deposit a specific week and we do not clearly know the answer to that yet....



I went on a tour and they wanted me to buy Sheraton Vistana (old Resort) for $17000. I told them I bought on Ebay SDO for $50 and complained to them that the previous owner that I bought from paid over $17,000, and if SVO would have something in place to repurchase their units like Marriott this would have not happened and then it might make sense for me to purchase this unit with SVO.

I later upgraded my SDO week and became part of SVO network for a decent price. 10k for WKV 1 bedroom large plat season, and got another unit in the system. It took countless amount of days to get this done and whoever things SVO changed this trading system for owners is mistaken.

SVO does not know or does not want to maintain the prices of their units in the secondary market, and yet they want their so called "Westin exclusive" ie only a certain clients that pay full value and do not complain about the fees.Therefore they want to shake out of their system the owners with the weaker hands (and make more money for themselves) so they jack up the maintenance fees make the exchange less valuable so it would only make sense to be part of the network and the resell market would not be as valuable. But I guess if Marriott did not have so few resorts and if they had a point system they would do the same as Starwood. 

The Question is can Starwood make these changes, they must have consulted lawyers, and that is most likely a gray area because even if it says they Must desposit the exact week in the system I am sure it also says that the board of directors can change that if they deem it right.


----------



## silkey21 (Dec 19, 2009)

James1975NY said:


> The population here is easily less than 1% of the owner base. Process improvement will always target the masses as this is where you will see your greatest return on capital spent for the improvement. The question is did they really eliminate a non-SVN member's ability to deposit a specific week and we do not clearly know the answer to that yet....



But yet they worry about us the most


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 19, 2009)

How are these SDO and SBP 1-52 (SDO) and 9-43 (SBP) weeks trading in RCI since Starwood changed our ability to deposit whatever we want?  I just wondered if anyone is seeing DVC or some of the nice resorts in Hawaii, like HGVC.


----------

